# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الراكوبة

## صخر

*حياكم الله اخوتي الاعزاء...بما انو بقينا اسرة واحده في هذا المنتدي العملاق ....نريد ان نفتح قلوبنا لبعض اي زول عاش تجربة مثيرة او فريده من نوعها اوعاش مغامرة ....او    مر  بموقف من المواقف التي ظلت عالقه بذاكرته ولم يستطع ان ينساها....يااحباب اي زول مر بتجربة احيكها لينا ..
مع خالص الود
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*فكرة جميلة جدا
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أبدا ليك يا صخر .. 
يوم مباراة زسكو (الشهيرة) طلعت من الاستاد مع الكرت الاحمر لاكرم .. وما شايف أي حاجة مشيت علي العربية وما شفتها .. تصدق بالله انا جيت ماري بجنبها 7 مرات وما شفتها ..  المهم ربك رب الخير معي واحد صحبي دخلنا المباراة مع بعض قال لي (يا سجم ياها دي العربية) .. المهم ركبنا ومافي زول بيتكلم مع التاني وصحبي ده ساكن الحلفايا ووصلنا بيتهم (وهو من النوع البمرض لما المريخ يتغلب) المهم هو نزل وحتي مع السلامة ما قالها وبيني وبينكم هو لو كان قالها ما كنت بسمعه المهم استعدلت ووصلت الظلط وماشي علي الخرطوم بعد فترة بدل الحركة تزيد لاحظت انو الحركة ماشة (خافة) نزلت من الظلط وبقيت اتلفت .. والله العظيم لقيت لافتة مكتوب عليها 
مدرسة .......... محلية أم القري 
بالله شوف .. استعدلت وعكست الاتجاه وطبعا" الجلافيط آخر شماتة (من ام القري لحدي الخرطوم) وجيت داخل الحلة بالدس لانو رشاشات الحلة كلهم جوني في البيت وانا ما جيت والحمدلله اسهل حاجة انك تقفل التلفون 

*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*فكرة رائعة سوف احكي ليكم موقف قديم في السبعينات في حب الزعيم 

المريخ والنيل الخرطومي دوري والاتحاد محدد سعر التذكرة عشرون قرشاً

وعند ذهابي وجدت سعر التذكرة خمسة وعشرون قرشاً وهذا المبلغ لا املكة

وجدت مجموعة نفس المقلب وقعو فية عملنا مظاهرات الاتحاد فاشل ودخلت

قوة الشرطة في الموضوع جانا ضابط هرشنة هرشة قوية بقينا بعيدين عن الاستاد

شوية وعند البداية احرز الجيلي عبد الخير الهدف الاول للمريخ والجمهور هاج 

وبعد شوية الهدف الثاني والجمهور ولع ونحن خارج الاستاد النار وعلعت فينا 

بعد شوية واحد نط الحيطة بعد شوية لقيت نفسي داخل الاستاد باي طريقة مش 

عارف مع العلم انا زول قصير القامة
*

----------


## صخر

*ام تجربتي فيها شي من الغرابة وكان ذلك في العام ١٩٩٧م كان لاخي الاكبر بقالة في منطقة الدروشاب شمال وفي العطلة المدرسية استدعاني لي اعمل معه في البقالة وعندما ذهبت له وجدت هناك حالة وفاء لاحدي النسوه وكانت والدت امراة تسكن في واجهة البقالة من الجهه الشمالية تقطن بالايجار وهي اصلا من ولا ية الجزيرة وكانت تعمل في احدي الجامعات....المهم في الامر انها اعتزمت نقل جثمان والدتها الي مسقط راسها لتدفن هناك ...وجاءت الي اخي وطلبت منه المكوث في منزلها الي حين عودتها  ...
  وفي اليوم الاول لم استطيع النوم برقم التعب  وكلما اغمض عيني ويغالبني النعاس احس ان هناك شخص يوقذني


ونواصل
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

ام تجربتي فيها شي من الغرابة وكان ذلك في العام ١٩٩٧م كان لاخي الاكبر بقالة في منطقة الدروشاب شمال وفي العطلة المدرسية استدعاني لي اعمل معه في البقالة وعندما ذهبت له وجدت هناك حالة وفاء لاحدي النسوه وكانت والدت امراة تسكن في واجهة البقالة من الجهه الشمالية تقطن بالايجار وهي اصلا من ولا ية الجزيرة وكانت تعمل في احدي الجامعات....المهم في الامر انها اعتزمت نقل جثمان والدتها الي مسقط راسها لتدفن هناك ...وجاءت الي اخي وطلبت منه المكوث في منزلها الي حين عودتها  ...
  وفي اليوم الاول لم استطيع النوم برقم التعب  وكلما اغمض عيني ويغالبني النعاس احس ان هناك شخص يوقذني
































































ونواصل






انت قلت نواصل و(قفلت) علي كده ولا شنو يا أخوي؟؟؟

*

----------


## nona

*ياريت لو كانت يوم السبت 3/4 تكون جلسة ونسة ويوم للتلاقي 
تعالوا كلكم
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*وفي صبيحة اليوم التالي وعندما انتصف النهار ذهبت لاخذ قسط من الراحة وكنت متعب جدا  فاذا بي لاستطيع النوم ايضا وعند اذان العصر خرجت وقال لي اخي انا امبارح لم استطيع النوم وقلت ليهو انا ايضا لم استطع النوم ...
ونواصل
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*السب السبت يا صخر
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*مشكورين يااحلي ناس ياصفوة علي المرور الكريم
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*يا جماعة انا عندي فكرة داير رايكم
كتير بنكون عندنا شمارات ولا اخبار لكن بنكسل نعمل ليها بوست وبجي علينا وكت بنكون قاعدين لكن البوستات ما الحيوية ما بتكون كتير ولا مرات الزول بكون داير يهزر مع الاعضاء او بكون داير يوري الاعضاء حاجة مضحكة او عندو حكاية داير يقولها 
رايكم شنو نعمل الراكوبة دي حتتنا البنجي ليها وبنضحك وبنحكي فيها وكبداية ممكن ندمج البوست دا مع البوست بتاع اخونا صخر بتاع جلسة ما منظور مثيلا ونقوم نثبتوا عشان نتلما فيهو كلنا ونتعارف ونتفاكر ونهزر

قلتوا شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*رأيك شنو يا صخر؟؟

*

----------


## africanu

*ابداء ليك انا ياقلب
ثبت شرعا انه يوجد بيننا ناس كوج
يعني الواحد فيهم تقول الكيبورد بتاعه
مكوة بس
يدخل بي هنا وكلاتشي هو القوون
كلاتشي يوديها ليك الكشافات
ديل لازم اسافر ليهم نيالا مخصوص
عشان افك الكاجور بتاعهم ده

كرت احمر:-
ياكوج تشتري بيت نمل ناصية

ملحوظة:-
كلمة( كوج) ممكن تتطلق علي ادم وكمان حواء
*

----------


## az3d

*هههههههههههههههههه
والله يا افريكانو عملتا ظااااااااااااهرة
ارجا الراجيك
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ابداء ليك انا ياقلب
ثبت شرعا انه يوجد بيننا ناس كوج
يعني الواحد فيهم تقول الكيبورد بتاعه
مكوة بس
يدخل بي هنا وكلاتشي هو القوون
كلاتشي يوديها ليك الكشافات
ديل لازم اسافر ليهم نيالا مخصوص
عشان افك الكاجور بتاعهم ده

كرت احمر:-
ياكوج تشتري بيت نمل ناصية

ملحوظة:-
كلمة( كوج) ممكن تتطلق علي ادم وكمان حواء










وين قنوان؟؟؟؟؟


تخريمة..
مالك ما بترد علي الجوال؟؟
 
*

----------


## az3d

*اسي الجاب سيرت قنوان شنووو يا ايهاب

بعدين يا افريكانو ايهاب دا  فلقو يومداك ولا لا؟
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*مشيت اكل لي لقمة
*

----------


## صخر

*والله فكرة جميلة جدا نرجو من الاخوة في الاشراف تثبيت البوست
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*بمشي وبجيكم يا ابو السعود
عندي ليك شمار حار يافرده
بس اصبر علي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف)
Ehab M. Ali, صخر
*

----------


## az3d

*بالهنا يا حبييييييب
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*الراكوبة دوت كوم . 
مشكور ياأبو السعود كلامك عين العقل ، وأتمنى الإدارة توافق على قصة الراكوبة دي . 
ضربة جزاء : مالك داير تذكرني حارس الجماعة أحمد هوبا والزعيم لمن مالهو أقوان 
الصفوة بقت تهتف : أحمد هوبة!! ..... الراكوبة !!!!
تهئ تهئ تهئ . 

*

----------


## az3d

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

اكان كدا نخليها القطية 
رواكيب زاتو ما دايرين
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*انت يافرفر خاشي  جامد حل عن البت شوية انت قايل لو هي مافي بنخليك
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

انت يافرفر خاشي جامد حل عن البت شوية انت قايل لو هي مافي بنخليك



فرفر ده منو ياتينا
ده غايتوكان دلع افريكانو
الرماد كل حماد :a7rjtne:
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*افريكاااااااااااااانو انا راجييييييييييييييييك
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يافركانو في شاي وزلابيه هنا ولا نتفكفك بس لو الشاي عملتو قنون مابشربه لانه مامضمون
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

يافركانو في شاي وزلابيه هنا ولا نتفكفك بس لو الشاي عملتو قنون مابشربه لانه مامضمون



بفلقوك يا كيموووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

بفلقوك يا كيموووووووووو



يفلقوني وانتو قاعدين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*هوووووووي انا راسي ماناقص
نص ورمان من الحجاره في المنبر
والنص التاني شواكيشششش
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ههههههههههههه
حلوين ياشباب
والله متعتونا





اخر شمار منى انا




كامبوكسى




يشيل ويوكورك








خللللللللللللللليفه            خللللللللللللللللليفه




السبب شنو
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

ههههههههههههه
حلوين ياشباب
والله متعتونا





اخر شمار منى انا




كامبوكسى




يشيل ويوكورك








خللللللللللللللليفه            خللللللللللللللللليفه




السبب شنو



نحول السؤال للرشاشه جواندى
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*شمار رقم (2)
يوم كورة الميرغني ياشباب
بعد الكورة قلنا نمشي نديها ليك فول(مناع صاحب الفكره)
طلعنا من الاستاد علي عربية ابوشهد (مناع+ايهاب+افريكانو+ابوشهد+سمؤال)
وصلنا العربية لقينا ليك اللستك نازل
ابوشهد زول جاهز دائما
طلع ليك المنفاخ الما خمج من الضهرية 
المنفاخ بشتغل من الولاعة(توماتيكي علي قول اللمبي)
الحكاية ماشه منقه المنفاخ شغال واللستك بدء يسترد العافية
قام حبيبنا مناع (الكوج) دخل راسو جوه العربية
قال ايه داير يشوف المنفاخ شغال كيف
من ديك ومنفاخ ابوشهد ماقال بغم لي اسع
انا وسمؤال عندنا وجع ضهر من اليوم داك لي اسع
السبب انو عملنا فيها جعليين وقمنا بتغير اللستك

تفحيطة:-
ياكوج شوقنا ماسورة مكسوره والكهرباء قاطعه
والموتور شغال
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

شمار رقم (2)
يوم كورة الميرغني ياشباب
بعد الكورة قلنا نمشي نديها ليك فول(مناع صاحب الفكره)
طلعنا من الاستاد علي عربية ابوشهد (مناع+ايهاب+افريكانو+ابوشهد+سمؤال)
وصلنا العربية لقينا ليك اللستك نازل
ابوشهد زول جاهز دائما
طلع ليك المنفاخ الما خمج من الضهرية 
المنفاخ بشتغل من الولاعة(توماتيكي علي قول اللمبي)
الحكاية ماشه منقه المنفاخ شغال واللستك بدء يسترد العافية
قام حبيبنا مناع (الكوج) دخل راسو جوه العربية
قال ايه داير يشوف المنفاخ شغال كيف
من ديك ومنفاخ ابوشهد ماقال بغم لي اسع
انا وسمؤال عندنا وجع ضهر من اليوم داك لي اسع
السبب انو عملنا فيها جعليين وقمنا بتغير اللستك

تفحيطة:-
ياكوج شوقنا ماسورة مكسوره والكهرباء قاطعه
والموتور شغال



لا حولاااااااااا
دا كلو كج 
كويس انو كان داير يشوف المنفاخ ما فتح الكبوت قال داير يشوف المكنة
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

لا حولاااااااااا
دا كلو كج 
كويس انو كان داير يشوف المنفاخ ما فتح الكبوت قال داير يشوف المكنة



ياراجل أنا خليتو يبزغ في العربية عشان عينو القوية ماتمسك في العربية وصاحب العربية
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

لا حولاااااااااا
دا كلو كج 
كويس انو كان داير يشوف المنفاخ ما فتح الكبوت قال داير يشوف المكنة



ياراجل أنا خليتو يبزغ في العربية عشان عينو القوية ماتنتقل للعربية وصاحب العربية
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

ياراجل أنا خليتو يبزغ في العربية عشان عينو القوية ماتنتقل للعربية وصاحب العربية



والله كان دا تاني خلو يخش كور الجلافيط كلها
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*افريكانو شايفك عملتا نايم من الشمار رقم 3
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*الفكرة ظريفة يا أسعد وصخر والترويح بنحتاج ليه كتير بالذات بعد روتين العمل، وأفريكانو ده من الصورة كده بيشبه جمال حسن سعيد بس خلف الله منو ما عرفنا في الشلة حقتكم دي يا أفريكانو؟
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجم السامق
					

الفكرة ظريفة يا أسعد وصخر والترويح بنحتاج ليه كتير بالذات بعد روتين العمل، وأفريكانو ده من الصورة كده بيشبه جمال حسن سعيد بس خلف الله منو ما عرفنا في الشلة حقتكم دي يا أفريكانو؟



خلف الله دا ايهاااب:krkr1::1 (2):
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*والله شحتفتنا يا صخر وبعدين نحن الفي الغربه ديل والماحنحضر تجمع السبت ده نعمل شنو؟ يا أخوي تم القصة لأنو أنا كمان  ما حأنوم لوما تميتها  ها ها ها ها.
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت الراكوبه 
اني ارى رؤسا قد صلعت وحان قطافها واني لصاحبها 
بس تقطعوا لما الناس يكونوا مافيشين لكن من الواحد يجيكم تدونا ضهركم وصلعتكم وتعملوا فيها شغالين في الاب توب والله لو ما القميص الكبدي دا كان قلنا سادومبا دا الجابو هنا شنو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

يافركانو في شاي وزلابيه هنا ولا نتفكفك بس لو الشاي عملتو قنون مابشربه لانه مامضمون



 انت قول نفسك تشرب شاي قنوان:spor:
قالوا الكديسه لما ما لحقت اللحم قالت جلفوط:h3:
                        	*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*الاحباب
الذ حاجه اليوم قريت فى كبد الحقيقه
انو لما امير ايطاليا نزل كامبوس قال لى علاء
وبارى  راقبوه قال بعد ده قرب يدرن 
لكم ودى
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا ناس الراكوبه هاكم


وثيقة تعار وكده !!


بنات بيصلو ورا امام لبناني 


لما قالوا البنات: آمين 


قال الإمام اللبناني : يؤبرني هالصوت، رح نعيد الفاتحه لعيون الصبايا


@@@@@@@@@@@@@ 


خمس لبنانيين راحو الجامع مشان يصلوا ... بوسط الصلاة واحد منهم عطس قال يا بيي شو ئوية ؟؟ 


رد عليه إلي جنبه يرحمكم الله....


رد عليه و قلو : حبيب ألبي 
قال الثالث ما تحكو بالصلاة...
قال الرابع للمعلومية صلاتكون إنتو التلاتة باطلة
قال الخامس مرسي ل الله انا ما حكيت شي


@@@@@@@@@@@@ 


لبنانية دلوعه رايحة الحج.. وشيخ الحملة عم يشرحلون المناسك... ويقول... يستحب تقبيل الحجر الأسود...


فقالت: مسيو الشيخ إزا عجأة وناس كتير عم تبرم حول الكعبة... فينا نبعتلو
fly kiss   للحجر الأسود؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الأحباء في أون لاين
بعد اذن الجميع .. تم دمج موضوعي جلسة ما منظور مثيلها/صخر موضوع والراكوبة/أسعد وذلك حتي يتم تثبيت الموضوع 
وبصراحة عشان يكون محل فضفضة وشمارات ودق جرس وونسة وطرايف وكل حاجة حلوة وعشان ندعم علاقاتنا ببعض في جو من الونسات الهادية وانشالله بعد قليل حندمج معاه بوست (بوست للصراحة يا فلان كل واحد يقول الفي  نفسه)

وتسلموا يا أحبة
 
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*فكرة جميلة جداً يا صخر...
أخوك مليان حكاوى....بس دايرة رواقة....
إن شاء الله حأكتب ليكم برواقة 
ترقبووووووووووووووووووووووا

*

----------


## قنوان

*الناس دي مشت وين يا محمد كمال ياااااااااااااااااااااا فرفر اظهر وبان
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الناس دي مشت وين يا محمد كمال ياااااااااااااااااااااا فرفر اظهر وبان



انت قايله الناس دي فاضيه كدا وماوراها حاجه قاعدين 24 ساعه نشرب في الشاي ونجيب الكج والنحس للناس
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انت قول نفسك تشرب شاي قنوان:spor:
قالوا الكديسه لما ما لحقت اللحم قالت جلفوط:h3:



المشتهي الحنيطير يطير
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

انت قايله الناس دي فاضيه كدا وماوراها حاجه قاعدين 24 ساعه نشرب في الشاي ونجيب الكج والنحس للناس








أحي يا بطني
تهي تهي تهي
 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت الراكوبه 
اني ارى رؤسا قد صلعت وحان قطافها واني لصاحبها 
بس تقطعوا لما الناس يكونوا مافيشين لكن من الواحد يجيكم تدونا ضهركم وصلعتكم وتعملوا فيها شغالين في الاب توب والله لو ما القميص الكبدي دا كان قلنا سادومبا دا الجابو هنا شنو



هههههههااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
اهلنا زمان قالو
المره كان بقت فاس مابتقطع ليها راس
*

----------


## صخر

*متابعه...
وفي المساء وعندما ذهبت لنوم وبمجرد ان استلقيت علي الفراش حتي غوصت في نوم عميق جدا...ومن العادة ان نصحو مع صلاة الفجر نصلي الفجر ثم نفتح المحل...ولاكن حدث شي غريب ...لم نصحو في ذلك اليوم في التوقيت الذي اعتدنا ان نصحو فيه بل استيقذنا عند الساعه العاشرة صباحا بعد ماجاء احد الجيران وايقذنا ...
ونواصل
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

متابعه...
وفي المساء وعندما ذهبت لنوم وبمجرد ان استلقيت علي الفراش حتي غوصت في نوم عميق جدا...ومن العادة ان نصحو مع صلاة الفجر نصلي الفجر ثم نفتح المحل...ولاكن حدث شي غريب ...لم نصحو في ذلك اليوم في التوقيت الذي اعتدنا ان نصحو فيه بل استيقذنا عند الساعه العاشرة صباحا بعد ماجاء احد الجيران وايقذنا ...
ونواصل













 يا صخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

عذبتنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــا
 
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*إمرأة سودانية زارت صديقتها اللبنانية في نفس العمارة، وبعد التحدث في شتـّى المجالات ، تفاجأت السودانية حين علمت من صديقتها اللبنانية أن زوجها لا يشكو أبدا ولا يتذمّر من شراء حاجيات المنزلبل على العكس تماما ، فكل ما تريده تطلبه منه وهو يجلبه.فقامت السودانية واستفسرت من صديقتها اللبنانية عن سر ذلك ،فقالت لها صديقتها اللبنانية ، أنظري كيف اكتب له الطلبات التي اريدها :حبيبي، عيوني ، أقدر أعذبك بشوي أغراض تسمح تجيبها لي بإيدك الحلوة هاي : جبنة بيضاء مثل قلبك

قشطة يا قشـطة

 سـُكـّر مثل دمك
طماطم مثل لون خدودك 

شطة مثل مشاعرك 

عسل يا عمري ..

زعفران مثل لون قلبك

صابون معطـّرة مثل ملمسك

شكولاته حلوة يا حلو 

وقالت لها بعد ذلك جملتها التي تطبقها دائما في حياتها الزوجية )كـوني له امرأة يكن لك رجلاً ) .. فانبهرت السودانية من هذا الأسلوب الجميل وقررت أن تطبقه هي أيضاً على زوجها، وعندما عادت إلى منزلها، قامت بكتابة الطلبات التالية لزوجها لكي يحضرها لها، فكتبت :حبيبي دايرة :
بصل ذي ريحة حلقك
أسود مثل لونك
طماطم بحجم جضومك
قرنبيط مثل شعرك 
بطاطس مثل نخريك 
ربطة جرجير ذي شنبك 
ورق عنب مثل أضانك
وثوم من ريحتك
مسّاحة للمطبخ ولنظافتك قدر طولك 
ولا تنسى قبل العيد تجيبلنا خروف سمييييين.... مثلك 
ولا تتأخر لأنو ماشة لي ناس أمي عندهم زأر جارتهم سكينة . فهل تتصور الرجل يجيب الحاجات دي ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟؟.. الحل في الحلقة القادمة إن شاء الله إذا كانت 
*

----------


## africanu

*ههههااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 
ابوشهد ياعسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
ابقه مارق ياقلب للاجتماع
*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

 يا صخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

عذبتنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــا
 



أصبر لي ياهندسه القصة طويلة..
تخريمة
منتظر اتصالك ياجميل
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

المشتهي الحنيطير يطير



 يا شباب في واحد جا طاير بي هنا شفتوهو يكون مشتهي الحنيطير ولا شنو:016:
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

أحي يا بطني

تهي تهي تهي



 :n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k:n2fhdgh5s  w2zfc5vn9k:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الحاصل شنو خلف الله  كتارررررررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

الحاصل شنو خلف الله  كتارررررررررررررر




يا تينا ..
 قصدك فرفر ولا شنو؟؟
 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

 يا شباب في واحد جا طاير بي هنا شفتوهو يكون مشتهي الحنيطير ولا شنو:016:



فجاو عارضا بردا وجئنا كمثل السيل نركب وازعينا
فنادو يالبهثة اذا رؤنا فقلنا احسني قولا جهينا
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*والله يا أبو شهد قطعت مصارينا بالضحك ،وأن شاء الله أخواتنا ما يزعلوا من مساهمتك دي لأنو فعلا في الصنف ده من الحريم في السودان وكل مكان.
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

 
إمرأة سودانية زارت صديقتها اللبنانية في نفس العمارة، وبعد التحدث في شتـّى المجالات ، 

تفاجأت السودانية حين علمت من صديقتها اللبنانية أن زوجها لا يشكو أبدا ولا يتذمّر من شراء حاجيات المنزل
بل على العكس تماما ، فكل ما تريده تطلبه منه وهو يجلبه.
فقامت السودانية واستفسرت من صديقتها اللبنانية عن سر ذلك ،
فقالت لها صديقتها اللبنانية ، أنظري كيف اكتب له الطلبات التي اريدها :


حبيبي، عيوني ، أقدر أعذبك بشوي أغراض تسمح تجيبها لي بإيدك الحلوة هاي : 

جبنة بيضاء مثل قلبك

قشطة يا قشـطة

 سـُكـّر مثل دمك

طماطم مثل لون خدودك 

شطة مثل مشاعرك 

عسل يا عمري ..

زعفران مثل لون قلبك

صابون معطـّرة مثل ملمسك

شكولاته حلوة يا حلو 

وقالت لها بعد ذلك جملتها التي تطبقها دائما في حياتها الزوجية )كـوني له امرأة يكن لك رجلاً ) .. 


فانبهرت السودانية من هذا الأسلوب الجميل وقررت أن تطبقه هي أيضاً على زوجها، 
وعندما عادت إلى منزلها، قامت بكتابة الطلبات التالية لزوجها لكي يحضرها لها، فكتبت :


حبيبي دايرة :

بصل ذي ريحة حلقك

أسود مثل لونك

طماطم بحجم جضومك

قرنبيط مثل شعرك 

بطاطس مثل نخريك 

ربطة جرجير ذي شنبك 

ورق عنب مثل أضانك

وثوم من ريحتك

مسّاحة للمطبخ ولنظافتك قدر طولك 

ولا تنسى قبل العيد تجيبلنا خروف سمييييين.... مثلك 

ولا تتأخر لأنو ماشة لي ناس أمي عندهم زأر جارتهم سكينة 
. 
فهل تتصور الرجل يجيب الحاجات دي ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟؟.. 
الحل في الحلقة القادمة إن شاء الله إذا كانت 



الاخ ابو شهد :mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ابداء ليك انا ياقلب
ثبت شرعا انه يوجد بيننا ناس كوج
يعني الواحد فيهم تقول الكيبورد بتاعه
مكوة بس
يدخل بي هنا وكلاتشي هو القوون
كلاتشي يوديها ليك الكشافات
ديل لازم اسافر ليهم نيالا مخصوص
عشان افك الكاجور بتاعهم ده

كرت احمر:-
ياكوج تشتري بيت نمل ناصية

ملحوظة:-
كلمة( كوج) ممكن تتطلق علي ادم وكمان حواء



افريكانوا قصدك شنو ما تخليها ظاهرة كدا ! 
نضرب لــــــــ 999 ولا شنو :itschy::itschy:
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هههههههااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
اهلنا زمان قالو
المره كان بقت فاس مابتقطع ليها راس



دا كان زمان ياافريكانو 
حس الرجل الفاس مابقطعلوا راس 
المراة هي البتقطع الراس  ولاشنو ياحواء الزعيم :41:
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

انت قايله الناس دي فاضيه كدا وماوراها حاجه قاعدين 24 ساعه نشرب في الشاي ونجيب الكج والنحس للناس



كدا تمام التمام 999 لازمانا ياجماعة ول احسن الاحتياط المركزي  :jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

كدا تمام التمام 999 لازمانا ياجماعة ول احسن الاحتياط المركزي :jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch



 هههههههههههههههههههه يا نونا 999 لشنو ديل غنيه قنبله بتفرتقهم 
هو كلام ولا شي تاني:a40::a40::a40::a40::a033:
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكورين ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*جيتكم بي هنا برضو
محبي وعاشقي الزعيم  حضوركم مهم للقاء التفاكري هناك برنامج راااائع 
الرجاء توقيعاتكم ببوست لقاء التفاكر  ضرووووووووووري
*

----------


## africanu

*قنوان ونونا
احييييي انا منكن
مقبلين علي في شنو
يعني الواحد يخش تاني الراكوبة
وراكب ليهو عربية مظللة
ونظارات متل ود الامين
ولابس اسود في اسود 
العميل رقم صفر
عشان راسو ماتجيهو طوبة
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

قنوان ونونا
احييييي انا منكن
مقبلين علي في شنو
يعني الواحد يخش تاني الراكوبة
وراكب ليهو عربية مظللة
ونظارات متل ود الامين
ولابس اسود في اسود 
العميل رقم صفر
عشان راسو ماتجيهو طوبة



تبكي وتكورك بس 
يا :1 (26):
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

تبكي وتكورك بس 
يا :1 (26):



ادفع 
نص عمري كاش
والباقي شيكات
ذي شيكات الربراب
*

----------


## صخر

*ياناس عندكم جبنه ولا نمشي نشرب لينا جبنة ونجي نتم باقي القصة
                        	*

----------


## ودالعقيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت الراكوبه 
اني ارى رؤسا قد صلعت وحان قطافها واني لصاحبها 
بس تقطعوا لما الناس يكونوا مافيشين لكن من الواحد يجيكم تدونا ضهركم وصلعتكم وتعملوا فيها شغالين في الاب توب والله لو ما القميص الكبدي دا كان قلنا سادومبا دا الجابو هنا شنو



ياقنوان وافريكانو باركوها  شويه هسى انا عندى مشكلة بمناسبة سادومبا  المشكلة تتمثل فى الاتى   انا اعمل فى مدينة بورتسودانواسرتى الصغيرة بمدينة كوستى اتت اجازةالمدارس ارسلت اليهم للحضور الى بورتسودان كدى اصبرو على شوية ما تزهجوا لان جد المشكلة كبيرة المهم حضروا  الى لكن شايف ولدى الصغير حالق حلاقة غريبة قلت له دى شنو قال لى انا سادومبا المهم نهرتو ليك لكن انا حاسى بربى لى فى هلالابى معاى فى البيت يا جماعة انا داير حل سريع  :oao9:
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالعقيد
					

ياقنوان وافريكانو باركوها  شويه هسى انا عندى مشكلة بمناسبة سادومبا  المشكلة تتمثل فى الاتى   انا اعمل فى مدينة بورتسودانواسرتى الصغيرة بمدينة كوستى اتت اجازةالمدارس ارسلت اليهم للحضور الى بورتسودان كدى اصبرو على شوية ما تزهجوا لان جد المشكلة كبيرة المهم حضروا  الى لكن شايف ولدى الصغير حالق حلاقة غريبة قلت له دى شنو قال لى انا سادومبا المهم نهرتو ليك لكن انا حاسى بربى لى فى هلالابى معاى فى البيت يا جماعة انا داير حل سريع  :oao9:



خلي على راحتو مصيرو يتوب
الصفوية جارية في دمو ومصيرو يرجع ليها
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالعقيد
					

ياقنوان وافريكانو باركوها شويه هسى انا عندى مشكلة بمناسبة سادومبا المشكلة تتمثل فى الاتى انا اعمل فى مدينة بورتسودانواسرتى الصغيرة بمدينة كوستى اتت اجازةالمدارس ارسلت اليهم للحضور الى بورتسودان كدى اصبرو على شوية ما تزهجوا لان جد المشكلة كبيرة المهم حضروا الى لكن شايف ولدى الصغير حالق حلاقة غريبة قلت له دى شنو قال لى انا سادومبا المهم نهرتو ليك لكن انا حاسى بربى لى فى هلالابى معاى فى البيت يا جماعة انا داير حل سريع :oao9:



طلق المدام


ههههههاااااااااااااااااي 
اصبر شوية ماتحمر لي
امشي بيهو الحلاق واحلق ليهو صفر الا كم شعره
حايقول ليك ده شنو يابابا
قول ليهو دي حلاقة واحد لاعب اسمو افريكانو

تخريمة<-

ود العقيد مشششتاقين كميات
*

----------


## عاشقة الكوكب الاحمر

*
هلت شامخة زي تاريخي قوية وراسخة
ملت الدنيا وخيرنا بيكبر 
شمس ايماني باوطاني
ده الخلاني اقول للدنيا أنا سوداني
والله آحلي كلام ومافي كلام
صفوة المجتمع السوداني  ومن الصفوة صفوة
تخيل لو ما كنت مريخابية وأهل الصفوة ما أهلي
*

----------


## ودالعقيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

طلق المدام


ههههههاااااااااااااااااي 
اصبر شوية ماتحمر لي
امشي بيهو الحلاق واحلق ليهو صفر الا كم شعره
حايقول ليك ده شنو يابابا
قول ليهو دي حلاقة واحد لاعب اسمو افريكانو

تخريمة<-

ود العقيد مشششتاقين كميات



افريكانو يادفعة والله الشوق بحور لكن شنو داير تخرب الشغلانة تبقى على مدام مطلقة وابن هلالابى اصبر على شويه وجدت الحل اودى ليك البحر الاحمر اغطسو لامن لونو ينقلب احمر عشان تانى يقول سادومبا     تخريمة بالمناسبة المدام قالت طلقة فى صلعتو ديك:   jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*!!.. يا تربيزة الجزارة يا اللامّة الوسخ و الزفارة !! ..

والله دى قصة و دايرة حصّة !!
هييييييييييييييييييى
أخير ليييييك فتحى عينك قدر الريال و خلّى أضانك قدر العقال ...
ما تخلينى أدق الصفايح و أطلع الفضايح... و أقيف ليك فى الحوش و أنفُض الكَلُوش !!!
... يا مرة يا مجنونة يا شبه حجر الطاحونة !!...يا ليمونة و عاملة فرعونة !!!
... هيييييهييييييييييييييييييييييي ....
غادى غادى الجزام بعادى ...يا القاعدة برّة للأذى و المضرّة ..
.. يا الككوية يا أم جضوماً موية.. .يا السوقِك بايِر ودمِّك فايِر..
...الشمس ضربتِك و الرجال أبتِك !!!!!
القطر فاتِك و الزمن شاتِك.....
يا الفى الحفلة ما عبّروك...... ناس الفيديو فطّوك و ناس العَشا نطّوك....
الزمن خَرَتِك... و الضِحِك شَرَطِك.....
يا الوزّعتى صورتك و ما فكّيتى بورتك !!..
قطرِك صفّر وسوّاقُو طفّر...

هييييييييييييى.....
خِفّة و شعر تِفّة ... مرجخيص و النبق الرخيييص ,, جابوهو بالجمعة وباعوهو بالخميس..
براااانا بنعرف مستوانا ...
برستييييج يا ناس أريج .... و إستااايل يا ناس وائل ...
ما ناس الدمار و رفع الأريال فوق بيت الإيجار ...
ناس الشمار و البوبار ..
ناس الشوبار و عدم الدبار...
د يل خسارة الداية و تعب السماية .......
بطااااااااطس و مستوى غااااااطس ....

هيييييييييييييييييييييى

....بَنَضورة و كشفنا دورها....
قرفة و عدم عرفة... بستلّة و حايمة فى الحِلّة...
كركدى و ما عرفنا ليه ... بامبَى و أبى ينجض لَى ...
نحن الغدا ريجييم و التحلية إيسكريييم.....
متعلّمييين.. من ما قمنا بين الكراريييس ... الفطور فى لندن و العشا فى باريس ..
سمعتنا و مصاريف جامعتنا .. حبّونا وفى الحدائق ما شرّونا ...!!
.. لابسين الموضات و راكبين العربات , مقاعدنا سوستة وسواقنا اوسطى !!
البيابانا بنوصّف ليهو غلط.. و البريدنا بنقطّعو الزلط.........
قناااابل فى محطّة البلابل..

هييييييييييييييييى...
جقر جقر يا كمونية البقر!!!! .. يا الغليدة , شرّابة المديدة !!!

إنشالله تدخل عليك بالساحق و الماحق و البلا المتلاحق ,, بركة الجمعة الجامعة و الكلمة السامعة !!بركة سيد البريّة و تيران بدريّة !!...

قولى آآآمين .. إنشالله تاكلى الضب السمين , بالكسرة و العجين !!
عشان تعرفى شُغل الدفِس البلا نَفِس.. ..
يا الراخية أضانك و ما ناقشة حنانك ,إنتى يا الطيرة المبارية السيرة ..!!!
نفسياات و عدم إمكانياات...شِدّة و بَدَل عِدّة.....
والله دى قصّة و آخرها لسّة ..!!

هييييييييييييييييييييييييى يا ...
عاملة راسك زى المكوة .. و جضمك زى كيس الدكوة....الشعر مضفّر و الوش محفّر ... حسّة دا وش وللا طش ؟؟؟
يا المقطّعة هدومك و مادّة قدّومك ...حسّة دا قدّوم لكّوم وللا كد دوم ؟؟!!
يا التِبِش البِقى يمِش !!صارّة وشّك و مادّة كرشِك !!! يا شارع الزلط المركب غلط !!
دى شلاليف وللا مجارى خريف ؟؟!! .. ديل ***** وللا عيونى كعبات ؟؟!!
هو العسل إلاّ ينقّط والقرد إلاّ ينطّط..؟؟
يخخخخخخخخخخسى و مرض نفسى ..!!!

كوااارع و حايمة فى الشاارع... .
مكرووونا و ما عرفنا لونا....


*******

هووووووووووى يا أخوها انت الجابك شنو ؟؟؟؟!!


لسّة ما خلّيت الشلاقة , والمتاوقة بالطاقة .. ؟؟!!
عارفنّك شليق , و بتشرب بالإبريق ..
يا زول الصَقَت جا ..خلَّى عندك ذووق..
الباب مقفول يللا نط بى فووق...!!
أخير ليك تلاوِز و ما تجى تحاجِز !!!
و أحسن ليك تتدسّة و ما تخرب الرصّة ... كان قُلتا أخ , الليلة بتِتلَخ !!
يا النسيت ناسك و فقدتَ إحساسك ...
شِن جدَّ فى المخدّة ؟؟... التنجيد ولّلا الكيس الجديد ؟؟؟
يا راجل يا كشَا مشَا.. يا العزموك فطور جيت عشَا....
يا الدقّيت بابنا و أكلتَ كبابنا ..تشرب شايينا و تكسّر كبابينا !!
يا ناصل و ما عارف الحاصل ..!!
هووووووى يا أب رِدا ... وشّك كِدا ؟ وللا خَرَبو الشِتا ؟؟ ... أجيب ليك عيشة تقرّضا ؟ وللا مخدّة تنجّدا ؟
طويل يا سلك الغسيل .. يا شمّاسى يا ظهر الكراسى...
هبّهاااااان ووسخ بيان...
بتدّى ولا بتعضّى ؟؟... يا كِج ِنكِى , يا مسمار الزِنكى ..
عامل لَى فيها تفتيييحة و شايل مفاتيييحها...؟؟
كان إنت واقع من السما ,نحن اللزّيناك ... و كان مزروع فى الأرض , نحن الغزّيناك !!

هيييييهييييييييييييي يا ..
ما تقعد تنقنِق و عُضامك تطقطِق ...
إنت واقع من لورى شطّة ؟ وللا فاتتك المحطّة ؟؟!! ..
ما تعمل لَى فيها خطيييير و بتستحمّى بى موية الزيييير ... يللا كِش عشان نقدر نمِش ..
ما تقعد تعاين و تطفّش الزباين ... و أوع تِنفَرّا و تمرُقنا بى برّة .. ولّلا تتمطّى و تكشّح فينا الشطّة ..
يا الكاتلاك السخانة , و ما شُفت الحضانة ..عيشتك كلّها فوضى , و ما دخّلوك الروضة !!
يخخخخخخسى و مرض نفسى ..

هييييييييييييى.....وتاااااانى هييييييييييييى ...
هيييييييي يا هاء , يا همزة على ياء ...!
ما تخلّينى أورّيك المغطّى و ملان شطّة ... يا بتاع البوبار يا البتخمّس السجار ..
القميص جمايكا .. و الصلعة فورمايكا....
الأضان هبّابة ... و الفَلَجَة بوّابة..
الجبهة سبّّورة .. و النخرة ماسورة..
شوفوا البوز الما ضاق الموز!! .. اليدّين مساويك , والكرعين مفاريك ..
ما تعمل فيها شِفِت و ممسّح بالزِفِت ..
كان إنت ضربتا السما جير ,, نحن أدّينا الهوا بوهية, و ضربنا النجوم مَنَكير !!
أطََفَّر ؟؟ وللا بتدفِّر < ;؟؟..نجى بالدَرِِب وللا فيه كلِب ؟؟؟
مرّة تجوط , ومرّة كاتم صوت ..
..يا بايركس , يا ما بتعجب الجكس ..
يا المن قمت ما باسوك , و يا الرُحت و أهلك ما كاسوك !!
يخخخخخسسسسى و مرض نفسى ..

هييييييييييييييي هييييي ..
صحى الرجال ماتوا فى كررى , و الباقين فى تايتنك ..
تانى ما أشوفك قدّامى يا المصيرك تتشنِق ..
وقع ليك ؟ وللا أعيدو ليك ؟
يللا زحّوا الإتنين كدا ,وخشّوا جُحُركم الدنيا شتا ..
شبهييينا و إتلاقينا.....
يا جيران السواد , و نقيصة الزاد ..
خلاص نسينا سيرتكم , ورمينا طوبتكم ..
صحى ناس ناس .. و ناس أنناس ...
و ناس أذى للناس ...
*

----------


## شوش79

*مسطول يجئ كل يوم جزمتو اليمين ورجل بنطلونه اليمني مبلولات واحد شمارو عالى داير يكشف السر مشى بوارهو للنيل لقاهو بعد ما يدخن السيجاره يرميها في المويه ويدوسها برجله (صحي مسطول)
-------------- 
-مسطول ماسك قسيمة الزواج وقاعد يقلب فيها يمين شمال زوجته سألتو : بتعمل في شنو يا راجل؟ 
قال ليها : لا أبدا مافي حاجة قالت ليهو : كيف مافي حاجة ليك نص ساعة بتقلب في القسيمة داير شنو؟
رد عليها : بفتش في مدة إنتهاية الصلاحية...
............................. 
-مسطول بيعمل تجربه فى ضبانه مسكا وقال ليها طيرى طارت , قطع ليها جناحينا قال ليها طيرى ما طارت كتب ... وأثبتت التجارب ان الذبابه عندما تقطع جناحيها تفقد السمع 
....................................... 
-في مسطول قال لي زميلو: أمبارح اليوم كلو بالي مشغول رد عليهو زميلو : يمكن يكون في زول رافع السماعة


مسطول سطلة شديد سمع المعلق بتاع الكورة بقول فاول لصالح رونالدو... قال أول مرة أعرف انو رونالدو عندو ولد اسمو صالح....... 


-مسطول شديد مشى سلاح المظلات .. قال ليهم داير أعمل مظلة للمرحوم الوالد و كده يعني.

-مسطول سمع دقة في باب البيت فتح الباب مالقي زول قال ده (مس دور ) ولاشنو؟ (زي مس كول)

-مسطول قال لي صاحبه أنا حلمان إننا بقينا فنانين ،،، إنت فنان تشكيلي ... وأنا فنان أشكيلك

-مسطول وزنه زاد .. مشى للدكتور .. الدكتور نصحه يمشي كل يوم 3 كيلو .. بعد إسبوع ضرب للدكتور قاليهو أنا في الحصاحيصا أواصل ولا أرجع

...
-واحد مسطول نام متأخر لقى الحلم بادي


- واحد مسطول بنى بيته في شكل دائرى لمن سألوهو عن السبب قال: عشان مرتى ما تقول لى حابسنى بين أربعة حيطان


-واحد مسطول عندو موبايل تلاتين عشرة جدعو في الكوشة لما سألوهو ليه؟ قال ليهم عاوزو ينقلب إلى شيطان.


-واحد مسطول ضرب تلفون لموظفة استعلامات جديدة في سودانير سألها كم المسافة بين السودان والسعودية عاوزة تسأل زميلتها قالت ليهو دقيقة. قال ليها شكراً وقفل السماعة.


-بت رسلت لمسطول خطاب عاطفي وبين كل فقرة والثانية كتبت ليهو آه.. آه.. رد عليها: كلامك حلو لكن الواحد وخمسين دي ماعرفتها؟ 
• 
- واحد شين راكب حمار شاف بت رباطابية حلوة شديد قال ليها: أول مرة اشوف رباطابية حلوه كده.. قالت ليهو: اول مرة اشوف حمار طابقين..
• 
-رباطابي دخل المستشفى سألوه: زيارة؟ رد: لا عمره.
• 
-واحد بخيل بدق في اولاده ليه؟ عشان هم اثنين ومشغلين المروحة في نمرة ثلاثة. 

- راجل عجوز جا ماري قريب من اولاد بلعبوا كوره حاول يشوت ليهم الكورة جلت منه فعلق قائلاً: والله شوتتنا بقت زي الكبريتة اللينة قدرما تكرشها ما تولع.
• 
-ممرض خواف بحب واحدة كل ما يقول يتكلم معاها يخاف يوم جات المستشفى لأنها عيانه وما قدر يقول ليها حاجة وصرف ليها حبوب بعد ما قامت ماشه قال ليها: يا بت ابلعيهم بي موية.
• 
- واحد مسطول قالوا ليه اكتب لينا امتحان انشاء من 10 صفحات كتب في الصفحة الاولى ركب الرجل الحصان وفي الصفحة الاخيرة كتب نزل الرجل من الحصان وبين الصفحات كتب كبجك كبجك كبجك كبجك كبجك.


- واحد مسطول سألوهو اذا خروف عرس نملة بيولدوا شنو؟ قال يا خروف منمل يا نملة مخرفه.
• 
- مسطول مشى يخطب اهل العروس جابو ليهو شاي لبتون قام رفع الخيط من الكباية وقال أهاااا من هسي بدينا في الكواجير.


كلب جاتو نفسيات لانو اكتشف انه بينبح على حرامي اطرش. 

* خيالاتى خطيبتو سألتوه :عرف الحب؟ قال ليها : الحب هو أكولة في القلب لا يمكن حكها ..

• واحد اشترى ليهو ساعة سألوه: الساعة كم؟ قال: أها خلاص دايرين تكملوا الحجر من هسة..

• أربعة مساطيل قالوا عاوزين يقلدوا الخريف واحد قلد صوت الرعد وواحد قلد صوت البرق وواحد قلد صوت المطرة والرابع شال المرتبة وخشة بيها جوة

جعلي ركب الطيارة حلف على بناته بالطلاق يساعدن المضيفات....

***جعلى الدكتور جاء طالع من غرفة الولاده قال ليهو أبشر بالخير مرتك جابت تومتين الجعلى قال للدكتور على الطلاق تشيل واحده(كرم شديد)

*** مسطول شاف جني بالليل و صاحبنا ماحافظ القران قام غنى طلع البدر علينا

***واحد عندو حب استطلاع قالو ليهو لو بطلتا حب الاستطلاع نديك نص مليون ..قال ليهم والنص التاني حتدوهو لمنو

***مسطول اشترى خروف ضعيف شديد ..ابوهو قال ليهو دشنو الخروف الضعيف ده قال ليهو ماتشوف الجسم شوف العيون كيف؟
....................
***بخيل دخل مع ابنه سوبر ماركت الولد قال لأبوه : بحب الشوكولاته يا أبوي قاله : حبها ورجعها مكانها

***سكران أبوه مات وداه مغسلة الاموات وقاليهم بالله غسيل وكي مستعجل

***ندل أبوه طرده من البيت كتب على البيت مقر تنظيم القاعدة

***مدرس سأل تلميذ عبيط : مين الحيوان اللي يصحّينا لصلاة الفجر ؟ قال له : أبويا
...........................
***سكير لاقي ست العرقي في الحج
حلفها قدام الكعبة
تاني ما تزيدو موية .

***مسطول متفلسف سألوة
إنتربول يعني شنو؟
قال ليهم يعيني كفر جواني

***مسطول جا جنب يافطة
طلمبة أجب
طلع بالسلم وكتب بعدها
بلا أو نعم

***مسطول بيضرب بوهية
قالو ليهو خت جريدة تحتك
قال: لا لا كدة محصل

***سواق حافله مسطول الكمساري قال ليه: اللستك نزل, قال ليهو: ما تشيل منو

**مسطول دخل عنبر في المستشفي لقى واحد مركبين ليه درب و التاني عنده شلل رعاش 
قال ليهم ده مستشفي شنو دي واحد خاتينو في الشاحن و التاني على الهزاز

**مسطول قامت ليه حبة فوق حاجبه .. وقف قدام المراية وعاين ليها وقال : هسة دي يقولوا عليها عين ولة غين !!؟؟

**مسطول مرتو ماتت قالوا ليه :نديك اختها قال:دي نسابة ولا شركة تأمين

واحد مسطول محكوم عليهو بالاعدام كل ما يجي يشنقوه ، الحبل ينقطع ....عاين للسجان وقال ليهو وهو متغاظ ..
احنا جايين ننشنق ولا جايين نلعب!!

**دنقلاويه فتحت جواز راجلها لقت مكتوب رجل اعمال 
مسحت اعمال وكتبت عوضيه


**مسطول عجبتو بت في الحافلة لما 
نزل شال رقم الحافله

حلفاوي جا يستلم مرتبه آخر الشهر 
الصراف قال ليه خصموا منك 50 ألف للتبرع لفلسطين 
قام زعل( تلت الراتب راح ) 
رجع للصراف وأداه باقي المائة ألف وقال ليه 
طيب أدي الباقي دا لشارون خلي يطلع روحهم 


حنكوشه بتحب زميلها في الجامعه من اهل العوض 
في عيد الحب اهدتو ببغاء 
تاني يوم سالتو : بالله رايك شنو في الببغاء ؟ 
قال ليها : طعمو جداد جداد
*

----------


## أبو اية

*واه ااااااااههههههههههههه ااااااااااااااااااههههههههههه هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااييييييييييييي
والله أبداع من الصباح فرقتا علينا من الصباح ربنا يفرجا عليك زي ما أسعدتنا من الصباح لفته جميله شديد منك بس واصل وماتنقطع ياراقي
مششششششششششكككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووو  ووورررررررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*سكرا سكرا سكرا من زول عنده سكري
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور والله
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*شوشو 79 ، ما قصرت وعلينا روحت ، جزاك الله خير.
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*شكراً يا رائع.......شكراً

*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

قنوان ونونا
احييييي انا منكن
مقبلين علي في شنو
يعني الواحد يخش تاني الراكوبة
وراكب ليهو عربية مظللة
ونظارات متل ود الامين
ولابس اسود في اسود 
العميل رقم صفر
عشان راسو ماتجيهو طوبة



الاخو من المافيا ولاشنو !:secret:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

الاخو من المافيا ولاشنو !:secret:



لا لا 
الاخو من تريعة البجا
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*راكوبه ما منظور مثيلا !!
لا داعي لتثبيت الراكوبه فاذا كان الاعضاء كل يوم بيجوا يستريحوا فيها بسطر سطرين فالموضوع تلقائياً حا يكون في المقدمه ..
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*هلا شباب...حلوين مبدعين مثقفين....
أحكى ليكم موقف طريف مرة بى...
طبعاً أخوكم كان جنو يعمل مقالب فى ناس البيت...يعنى مرة أقلد صوت الوالد يقوموا كلهم يسكتوا و القاعد يقوم يستعدل....و مرة أقلد صوت ضيوف و هكذا يعنى  بالواضح كدا كنت عامل غلبة شديدة...
فى يوم من الأيام مرقت أنا و صحبى السوق....و بعد مشينا بربع ساعة جا ضيف البيت والغريبة صوتو زى صوتى لمن أقلد الضيوف....قام ياسر و وائل (أخوانى الأكبر منى) قالوا للوالدة دا ولدك إياس...الليلة ندقو ليكى دقة عشان تانى يبطل عمايلو دى.... الوالدة رحبت بالفكرة جداً...
البيت مليان شجر و الساعة كانت حوالى ال8مساء و الدنيا ضلام...وصاحبنا قاعد يصفق و يقول( السلام عليكم يا ناس البيت)
قام ياسر طفى نور البرندا و قام وائل بفتح أكرة الباب براحة..و قام ياسر نط فى الراجل ( الضيف) و هاك يا شلاليت و يا بلنجات و عضعيض...الضيف إتخلع و بقى بكورك لصحبو(كان منتظرو فى العربية )يا السر...وأخوى إتأكد إنو دا أنا(إياس) لأنو سمعو زى البقول ياسر ياسر و هو بقول يالسر...ولمن دخل الضيف التانى الكان منتظر فى العربية و لقى صحبى مخنوق فى الارض و حالتو بالبلاء... جا جارى يا جماعة صلو على النبى...فى اللحظة دى قام وائل و ياسر من الراجل و الراجل قام جارى جرى للعربية....
وبعد ما هدء الحال و فهموهو...أبا يقتنع أبداً....
بعدها جيت خاشى البيت لقيت ناس البيت ساكتين ساى....قام ياسر قفل الباب...وقال لى انت مش إياس على عبد الرحمن أخوى؟؟؟ فقلت ليهو بإستغراب أيوه!!!!
أمى قالت بعد دا ممكن تدقوهو.....والبيت كلو الوالدة و أخوانى وأخواتى يضربوا و يضحكوا...
كان هذا من أطرف المواقف فى حياتى...

*

----------


## Almothanna

*مشكووووووووور شوووووووش 
وياإياس لكن شكيت محنك .




*

----------


## محمد كمال

*حضرت ولم اجد احدا في الراكوبة وكنت خرمان لشاي ومالقيت زول يعمله لي وعملة براي والان مزاجي رايق وماش اشوف لي
موضوع
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*
*

----------


## شوش79

**اثنين مساطيل مارين جنب الجامعة , شافو طالب هندسة شايل ليهو مسطرة طويلة جداً ( تي سكوير )
قام المسطول سأل التاني ( لا حولا دي مسطرة شنو الطويلة دي؟ )
رد التاني : أكيد دي يكون سيف الجامعة البيقولوه دا 

****************************
مسطول عضاه دبيب.. قعد يضحك ... سألوه ليه بتضحك قال ليهم الدبيب راح فيها أصلى إنا عندي .. ايدز
*****************************
مسطول لقى جدو بيأكل جلي قاليهو: انت بترجف والجلي يرجف
جهجهتو المعلقة
.****************************
سألو مسطولة سودانية ترشحي مين لقيادة حماس؟ اجابت: راغب علامة
****************************
مسطول؟؟؟
لقي اثنين في المقابر بفتشو علي قبر ابوهم وهم بتغالطوا: ياهو ده لا ماياهو، ياهو ده لا ماياهو،
قاليهم: انتو دايرين تدو هو فاتحه ولامصاريف
****************************
واحد سأل واحد مسطول يا أخ انا داير اصل المستشفى أقرب شارع بى وين ؟؟؟؟
رد المسطول : بسيطة أقيف في نص الشارع
****************************
مسطول سأل بتاعة الاتصالات: عندكم مفتاح امريكا
قالت ليهو ايوه في
قال ليها: اعملوا لي منو نسخة
***************************
واحد عندو ارنب عاوز يبيعو جاهو واحد مسطول قاليهو: القرد ده بكم؟؟ 
رد الرجل: دا ارنب ما قرد! المسطول قاليهو: يا ابو الشباب انا سألت الأرنب ما سألتك انت. 
**************************
جماعة رباطاب شايلين ليهم زول تعبان مودنو المستشفى لاقهم واحد قال ليهم خير يا جماعة ان شاء الله عوجة مافي قالو ليهو خير بس فلان دا عيان شوية اها وهسي مودنو وين العيان رفع راسو وقال ليهو مودني الطاحونة.
**************************
في واحد دخل مطعم بيتزا هت طلب قراصه!
************************
احد مسطووووووول أتصل على الإذاعة : أحب ان أهدي الأغنية الجاية للخطيبة الغالية بمناسبة المولود الجديد
************************
مسطول جاب ليهو موبايل جديد اداهو لي اخوهو 
قال ليهو هاك اكتب لي رسالة انا خطي كعب
*********************
واحد مسطول خطب ليه واحده مجنونة
قالت ليه : من حبيتك حسيت في دوخلي انسان 
قال ليها : خلي الفلسفة وقولي حامل

*************************

خاص جدا ؟؟؟

واحد الدنيا ضارباهو ومعصلجة معاهو
جاتوليلة القدر كان فى نفسو يقول عايز ابقى زي
جمال الوالي من اللخمة قال عايز يكون زى ادريس صلاح .. 
اصبح من الصباح لقى عربة كامبو بى حمار واقفة جنب الباب
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شيخ شرب بنقويه وصلى بالناس الجمعه

ومشى البيت العصر الناس مشوا قالوا ليهو 

قلت غزو بدر بالطيارات قلنا عادى قلت صلاح الدين

حش القدس بالكيماوى قلنا ماشى لكن امية باع بلال

بخمسه مليون لبرشلونة دى قوية
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ها
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*هاهاهاهاهاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي 
دي قوية قلت لي مصاريـــــــــــــف 

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور (حقوق الطبع محفوظة )
*

----------


## acba77

*مسطول جاب ليهو موبايل جديد اداهو لي اخوهو 
قال ليهو هاك اكتب لي رسالة انا خطي كعب
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*تعال جاى نقعد جنب ست الشاى ديك ونتونس مافى زول جاى اه من هناك شائف ود البقعه جاى دحين البلوله داك ما هو جنا البقعه ان قائل كدى خلاص اه فرد قعده مستنى وانتظرت على اريحة اللقاء الجميل واستظليت على اتكاء فى مقهى وكان المنبر الواحه الذى استنشقت منه رائحة الاخوة الصادقه اخوه دون مصالح المصلحة الوحيده التى ربططنا هى واحة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					





ناسف ياشباب للعطل الفني
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اه يا ابو شهد طشا منك تانى ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*الترويح مطلوب  

         روحو عن انفسكم ساعه بعد ساعه
قتلى فاتحه ولا مصاريف دى جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااامده
شكرا يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## bakri2010

*مسطول بيحضر في كورة ريال مدريد سمع المذيع قال فاول لصالح رونالدو قال اول مره اعرف انه رونالدو عنده ولد اسمه صالح
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*معقوله بس الراكوبة في الصفحة التانية 
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*">
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*حركة تحرير المغتربين
 الطاهر أمين
[email protected]

ظهرت الحركات الدارفورية المسلحة بحركة أو حركتين مسلحتين، وكلما أرادت الحكومة التفاوض والوصول لحل الخلافات ظهرت حركات مسلحة جديدة مطالبة الحكومة برزمة من المطلوبات المعروفة للجميع، ومع مرور الوقت أصبحت الحركات المسلحة بالعشرات منهم من لهم قضية مؤمنون بها ومنهم من حمل السلاح ولا يعرفون ماذا يريدون، الأمر الذي جعل الحكومة والحركات المسلحة يدورون في حلقة مفرغة، وكلما توصلت الحكومة لحل مع إحدى الحركات فشلت في الحل مع الأخرى... من هنا بدأ تحرك المغتربين ( مغتربين دول الخليج)، حاولوا دخول الغابة (اشمعنى دارفور)، ووجدوا أن الطريقة المناسبة لتوصيل مطالبهم للحكومة هي تكوين حركة مسلحة واحتلال المطار...بعد الاجتماعات والتنسيق وتوزيع الأدوار وتكوين اللجان واللج ان المنبثقة التي تكونت منها لجنة عليا لاختيار رئيس (حركة تحرير المغتربين)، تم توزيع المهام وتم إنشاء صندوق لدعم الحركة من أبناء المغتربين... المغتربون شاركوا بسخاء لإيمانهم بعدالة قضيتهم، وموقنين بأنهم سينجحون بتحقيق مطالبهم.... بعد اكتمال كافة الترتيبات والتجهيزات انطلقت حركة تحرير المغتربين من أرض المهجر بنحو سبعين طائرة من طراز (بوينج) نحو المطار، هبطت تلك الطائرات في المدرج دون أن تتم مراقبتها من قِبل برج المراقبة بسبب أن كاميرات المراقبة (عطلانة)، ومسؤول البرج سافر الجزيرة (لعزا)، بدأ أفراد الحركة بالنزول بعد مطالبتهم باحضار السلم، عند النزول انتشروا في أرجاء المطار، وبدأوا في اتصالاتهم بالجهات الرسمية، وطالبوا بوفد رفيع المستوى، للبدء بتوضيح مطالبهم وسبب قيام حركتهم التحريرية في دول المهجر... بدايةَ استخفت الحكومة بمطالبهم ، وعندما تطور الأمر واتجه جيش التحرير نحو صالات المغادرة ومنها لشارع افريقيا، (هِنا الفار والكديس والارنب لعب في عِب الحكومة)، ورضخت للمطالب وأرسلت لذلك وفد رسمي للوصول لإتفاق إطاري، ومن ثم تلبية المطالب التي من أجلها كان قيام الحركة في أرض المهجر، ر ئيس (حركة تحرير المغتربين) رفض الاتفاق الإطاري واراد الدخول في المطالب مباشرة لأن أعضاء الحركة ليس لهم وقت (راجعين لدواماتهم)... قام رئيس الحركة بسرد المطالب، وقد كان أولها أن يكون وزير المالية من الحركة، حتى يتم استرجاع مبالغ الضرائب للمغتربين، توفير خطة إسكانية جديدة في قلب الخرطوم بدلاً من الخطط السابقة التي كانت في (الواق واق)، تخفيض رسوم الخدمة الإلزامية ورسوم التأشيرة، إلغاء رسوم الخدمات ( هي وينا الخدمات والقاعد يخدم في التاني منو هسه)، إلغاء رسوم المطار، الدولة الوحيدة في العالم والمجموعة الشمسية ودرب التبانة التي يتم فيها تحصيل رسوم في المطار... التأكيد من جانب رئيس الحركة أن المغتربين الآن ليسوا كمغتربين الأمس، مغتربين اليوم سد رمقهم في (تلتلة)، عمل مشاريع للقادمين بصفة نهائية لأرض الوطن تتناسب ومهنهم، مشاركة المغتربين همومهم وليست جيوبهم فحسب، إلغاء الجمارك للعائدين عودة نهائية... هذا وقد أمهلت الحركة الحكومة شهراً لتنفيذ مطالبها، على أن تبقى الحركة محتلة للمطار إلى أن يتم التوصل لحل.. وقد تم تحويل حركة الطيران لمطار جوبا.. وفي هذه الأثناء .. هبطت ستون طائرة، اتضح فيما بعد أنها لـ (حركة تحرير المغتربين جناح عبدالقادر محمد أنور. 

*

----------


## ابو شهد

*شاب سعودي دمه خفيف يقلد اللهجات المحكيه في منطقة الخليج العربي


 
@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;}.ExternalClass P.ecxMsoNormal{font-size:12pt;margin-bottom:0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman','serif';}.ExternalClass LI.ecxMsoNormal{font-size:12pt;margin-bottom:0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman','serif';}.ExternalClass DIV.ecxMsoNormal{font-size:12pt;margin-bottom:0pt;font-family:'Times New Roman','serif';}.ExternalClass A:link{color:blue;text-decoration:underline;}.ExternalClass SPAN.ecxMsoHyperlink{color:blue;text-decoration:underline;}.ExternalClass A:visited{color:purple;text-decoration:underline;}.ExternalClass SPAN.ecxMsoHyperlinkFollowed{color:purple;text-decoration:underline;}.ExternalClass P{font-size:12pt;margin-left:0cm;margin-right:0cm;font-family:'Times New Roman','serif';}.ExternalClass SPAN.ecxEmailStyle18{color:#365f91;font-family:'Calibri','sans-serif';}.ExternalClass .ecxMsoChpDefault{;}.ExternalClass DIV.ecxSection1{page:Section1;}
 



بدأ بالسوري


ثم المصري


ثم العراقي


ثم الأردني والفلسطيني


ثم السوداني

ثم الأفغاني

ثم الفلبيني على ما أظن

!!؟؟
 
http://www.youtube.com/v/r0aJy6PMZPw
 



*

----------


## تينا

*والله ياابوشهد ده انت طلعت داهية نحصل وين ولا وين 
اجازي محنك 
اخر حلاوه
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*طرائف تاريخيه 
** وقف أعرابي معوج الفم أمام أحد الولاة فألقى عليه 
قصيدة في الثناء عليه التماساً لمكافأة, ولكن الوالي لم يعطه شيئاً وسأله :
ما بال فمك معوجاً, فرد الشاعر :
لعله عقوبة من الله لكثرة الثناء بالباطل على بعض الناس .

** كان أحد الأمراء يصلي خلف إمام يطيل في القراءة, فنهره الأمير أمام الناس, وقال له :
لا تقرأ في الركعة الواحدة إلا بآية واحدة .
فصلى بهم المغرب, وبعد أن قرأ الفاتحة قرأ قوله تعالى 
( وقالوا ربنا إنا أطعنا سادتنا وكبراءنا فأضلونا السبيلا ), 
وبعد أن قرأ الفاتحة في الركعة الثانية قرأ قوله تعالى
( ربنا ءاتهم ضعفين من العذاب والعنهم لعناً كبيرا )
, فقال
له الأمير يا هذا :
طول ما شئت واقرأ ما شئت, غير هاتين الآيتين .

** جاء رجل إلى الشعبي – وكان ذو دعابة – وقال :
إني تزوجت امرأة ووجدتها عرجاء, فهل لي أن أردها ؟
فقال إن كنت تريد أن تسابق بها فردها !
وسأله رجل: إذا أردت أن أستحمّ في نهر فهل أجعل وجهي تجاه القبلة أم عكسها؟ 
قال: بل باتجاه ثيابك حتى لا تسرق !
ــ وسأله حاج: هل لي أن أحك جلدي وأنا محرم ؟ 
قال الشعبي: لا حرج.
فقال إلى متى أستطيع حك جلدي ؟ 
فقال الشعبي: حتى يبدو العظم .

** كان الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي 
يستحم بالخليج العربي فأشرف على الغرق فأنقذه أحد المسلمين و عندما حمله إلى البر
قال له الحجاج : أطلب ما تشاء فطلبك مجاب 
فقال الرجل : ومن أنت حتى تجيب لي أي طلب ؟ 
قال: أنا الحجاج الثقفى
قال له : طلبي الوحيد أنني سألتك بالله أن لا تخبر أحداً أنني أنقذتك .

** دخل عمران بن حطان يوماً على امرأته , و كان عمران قبيح الشكل 
ذميماً قصيراً و كانت امرأته حسناء فلما نظر إليها
ازدادت في عينه جمالاً و حسناً 
فلم يتمالك أن يديم النظر إليها
فقالت : ما شأنك ؟
قال : الحمد لله لقد أصبحت والله جميلة 
فقالت : أبشر فإني و إياك في الجنة !!! 
قال : و من أين علمت ذلك ؟؟ 
قالت : لأنك أُعطيت مثلي فشكرت ,
و أنا أُبتليت بمثلك فصبرت ..
و الصابر و الشاكر في الجنة.

** قيل لحكيم : أي الأشياء خير للمرء؟ 
قال : عقل يعيش به 
قيل : فإن لم يكن 
قال : فإخوان يسترون عليه 
قيل : فإن لم يكن 
قال : فمال يتحبب به إلى الناس 
قيل : فإن لم يكن 
قال : فأدب يتحلى به 
قيل : فإن لم يكن 
قال : فصمت يسلم به 
قيل : فإن لم يكن 
قال : فموت يريح منه العباد والبلاد.

** سأل مسكين أعرابيا أن يعطيه حاجة
فقال : ليس عندي ما أعطيه للغير فالذي عندي أنا أحق الناس به 
فقال السائل : أين الذين يؤثرون على أنفسهم؟ 
فقال الأعرابي : ذهبوا مع الذين لا يسألون الناس إلحافاً.

*

----------


## ابو شهد

*هناك رجل طلق زوجته .. لالعيب خلقي اوخلُقي فيها وانما لأنه يعتقد بأنها نذيرشؤم عليه ... 




وفي المحكمة ... وقف الزوج امام القاضي يحكي ويشكي ويشرح اسباب ودوافع الطلاق حتى لم يدع شيئاً لم يقله ... بينما وقفت الزوجة الصامته ولم تنطق بكلمة ...




قال الزوج .. تصور يا سيادة القاضي .. اول يوم رأيتها فيه كانت في زيارة الى بيت الجيران فأوقفت سيارتي عند الباب الخلفي وذهبت لأتلصص من بعيد ، وما هي الا ثوان حتى سمعت صوت اصطدام عظيم فهرعت لأجد عربة جمع القمامة قد هشمت سيارتي . 




وفي اليوم الذي ذهب اهلي لخطبتها .. توفيت والدتي في الطريق وتحول المشوار .. من منزل العروس الى مدافن العائلة..! 




وفي فترة الخطوبة كنت كل مرة اصطحبها الى السوق يلتقطني الرادار . واذا حدث وخففت السرعة استلمت مخالفة مرورية بسبب وقوف في مكان ممنوع ! فهل هذا طبيعي سيادة القاضي ..؟




ويوم العرس شب حريق هائل في منزل الجيران ، فامتدت النيران الى منزلنا والتهمت جانباً كبيراً من المطبخ .




وفي اليوم التالي جاء والدي لزيارتنا فكسرت ساقه ، بعد ان تدحرج من فوق السلم ودخل المستشفى وهناك قالوا لنا انه مصاب بداء السكري على الرغم من تمتعه بصحة جيدة واخذناه للعلاج الى الخارج ولم يعد يومها للبلاد ... الى الآن . 




وكلما جاء اخي وزوجته لزيارتنا ، دب خلاف مفاجئ بينهما ، واشتعلت المشاجرات واقسم عليها بالعودة الى بيت اهلها . 




وكانت كل عائلة تهمس لي بأن زوجتي هي سبب المصائب التي تهبط علينا ، لكنني لم اكن اصدق فهي زوجة رائعة وبها كل الصفات التي يتمناها كل شاب.. 




لكن يا سيادة القاضي .. بدأت ألاحظ ان حالتي المادية في تدهورمستمر وأن راتبي بالكاد يكفي مصاريف الشهر،وبالامس فقط ،فقدت وظيفتي .. فقررت الا ابقى هذه الزوجة على ذمتي ..! 




فأمر القاضي أن يرد زوجته الى عصمته وأقنعه 




بأن كل هذه الحوادث طبيعية لا دخل لها فيها ،وأن تشاؤمه منها مبعثه الهمز واللمز المتواصل عنها .



لكن قبل ان يغادر الرجل القاعة مع زوجته ، تسلم القاضي رسالة بإنهاء خدماته.. فعاد ونادى على الزوج .. وقال له



(( اقول لك ..طلقها يا ابني .. طلقها))


*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

والله ياابوشهد ده انت طلعت داهية نحصل وين ولا وين 
اجازي محنك 
اخر حلاوه



أوعدك أخليكي ضاحكة 24 ساعة والقادم أحلي
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*مسطول جلس علي الانترنت فاتح صفحة قوقل تصورو كتب شنو علي محرك البحث 
بالله تلفون اخوي احمد ضرووووري
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*وصاحبة تينا
:dn36:
مساء الورد
:wrd:


















بالصدفة لقيت لي كمية من الصور
الما بتدفع بنشر صورتا
:ANSmile26:
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*يشاهد هذا الموضوع 
1 عضو
و19 ضيف
نجمة السعد
نجمة السعد زاتا داخلة جوة الجك 
عشان تاني ما تتشمر
:ANSmile26:
...
*

----------


## تينا

*وين الرائع مرهف كنا فاقدنك في الاسكلي
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*كل التحية لهن.....فهن رائعات

*

----------


## تينا

*بالمناسبة اسمها المولف قلوبهم
تخريمة: لاول مره اسمع منها الكلمه دي في وصفها لزول مزعلة (متخلف رشاشا)
عرفت كل الرشاشات متخلفين
هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*انا بدفع 1000000000 رشاشا
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

بالمناسبة اسمها المولف قلوبهم
تخريمة: لاول مره اسمع منها الكلمه دي في وصفها لزول مزعلة (متخلف رشاشا)
عرفت كل الرشاشات متخلفين
هههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
:fgf2:
البت مفروض تكون هسي اتهدت لطريق الحق
ما شايفات شغلكم كويس
:HEADSHOT:
...
*

----------


## تينا

*ماليها في الكوره بس حب شششششششششششششديد للزعيم تقول ماشايفين شغلكم 
مااخير من الابن الغطسو في البحر الحمر عشان اقلب
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*
هاهاهاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي شكيت محنك يامرهف . 
نزل الصور سآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآكت زول دفع ليك ولا عبرك مـــــــــــــــافي 

ما شايف أخوك نظارتو دايرة تقع من الشمار . 
بلنتي : لا لتهميش العزيز مرهف . 

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ماليها في الكوره بس حب شششششششششششششديد للزعيم تقول ماشايفين شغلكم 
مااخير من الابن الغطسو في البحر الحمر عشان اقلب




ده ود منو ده
:bruce_h4h0:
دالزي ده والله الا يقعدوا مع الوالي
:094:
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					


هاهاهاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي شكيت محنك يامرهف . 
نزل الصور سآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآكت زول دفع ليك ولا عبرك مـــــــــــــــافي 

ما شايف أخوك نظارتو دايرة تقع من الشمار . 
بلنتي : لا لتهميش العزيز مرهف . 




شفت الصور الرسلتهم لي يا المثني
:oao12:
التوزيع مجان لو همشني
الا صورة تينا دي ما بفرط فيها
:d3:
...
*

----------


## تينا

*الاخ المثني مساء الورد 
دفعنا مليار رشاشا نزيد
فاول راجع الراكوبة يامرهف
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

الاخ المثني مساء الورد 
دفعنا مليار رشاشا نزيد
فاول راجع الراكوبة يامرهف




مساء الفل ياتينا . 
المليار رشاشة يسو بيهم شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مرهف صحبي دا مرق وإغترب بعيد من المريخ عشان الأخضر الليموني . 
الدورار أب صلعة يابتنا أهم حـــــــــــاجة . عرفتيهو .

*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					


مساء الفل ياتينا . 
المليار رشاشة يسو بيهم شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مرهف صحبي دا مرق وإغترب بعيد من المريخ عشان الأخضر الليموني . 
الدورار أب صلعة يابتنا أهم حـــــــــــاجة . عرفتيهو .




:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9kديل نحرقهم عشان نكون نظفنه البلد والصلعه لشنو افركانة قاعد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

الاخ المثني مساء الورد 
دفعنا مليار رشاشا نزيد
فاول راجع الراكوبة يامرهف




يا تينا
الراكوبة دي وديتيها بيتكم ولا شنو؟؟؟
بفتش ليها لي ساعة ما لقيتها
 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

وصاحبة تينا
:dn36:
مساء الورد
:wrd:


















بالصدفة لقيت لي كمية من الصور
الما بتدفع بنشر صورتا
:ANSmile26:
...



انت ناوي تقفل المنبر دا ولا شنو غايتو لو نشرتها انت الخسران لانو ما ح تلقي ولا زول في المنبر تاني كلهم ح يطفشو بعد يقروا المعوذتين:ANSmile08::ANSmile08::fgf3::ANSmile08::A  NSmile08:
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sonstar
					

مسطول جلس علي الانترنت فاتح صفحة قوقل تصورو كتب شنو علي محرك البحث 
بالله تلفون اخوي احمد ضرووووري



دى قوية والله ضحكتنى قطعت مصاريني
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*منقول
ساخر سبيل-الفاتح جبرا
عقاب مافي

كانت العربة البرادو البيضاء تنطلق بشارع أفريقيا فى طريقها إلى (مطار الخرطوم) يقودها السائق (عجبين) بينما جلس على الكرسى الخلفى رجل الإعمال (تمساح الدميرة) وصديقه (سالم البلاع) مدير عام بنك (درة المصارف) الذان كانا مندمجان فى ونسة (دقاقة) تعلوها الضحكات بين الحين والآخر وهما فى غاية الإنبساط بعد أن تم تنفيذ العملية التى خططا لها بإحكام وتم تسليم (تمساح الدميرة) قيمة القرض (المليارى) بعد أن قام بتقديم أوراق ضمانات (مزورة) لعدد من الفلل والقطع السكنية التى من ضمنها (إستاد الخرطوم) وعدد من الوزارات بشارع النيل ، فجأة والعربة تسير بسرعة فى الشارع الخالى فى تلك الساعات الأولى من الصباح إنفجر الإطار الأمامى مما جعلها تخرج من مسارها وتنقلب عدة مرات قبل أن تصطدم بأحد أعمدة الضغط العالى المتراصة على جانبى الطريق .

لم تمض دقائق قليلة حتى كان (تمساح الدميرة) يرقد ممداً داخل إحدى الغرف التى تشابه إلى حد بعيد (غرفة العمليات) ، بصعوبة بالغة قام (تمساح الدميرة) بفتح عينية وقد فاجأته الأضواء التى تعم المكان ، وجد أمامه شخصان يرتدى أحدهما لباساً أخضر ويقف عن يمينه بينما يرتدى الآخر لباساً أحمر ويقف على يساره :

- إنتو الكباتن ؟ ومالكم بقيتو تلبسو كده؟ ناس اللوفتهانزا ديل يا ربى غيرو ليكم الزى بتاعكم؟

- (بصوت واحد جاد) : لا نحنا ما كباتن !

- خلاس تكونو المضيفين ! (مخاطباً أحدهماً) بالله لو سمحتا بس .. فنجان قهوة تركية !

- (بصوت واحد جاد) : نحنا ما مضيفين !

- (فى إندهاش) : شنو؟ ما كباتن ولا مضيفين؟ طيب انا وين؟

- إنتا يا أستاذ (تمساح) فى حتة كده قريب من (الآخرة) !

- (مندهشا) : الآخرة ؟ أنا حاجز (جنيفا ) تقولو ليا ... آخرة ! (مواصلاً) يعنى أنا هسه ميت !

- مش بالضبط !

- كيفن مش بالضبط مش قولتو ليا أنتا فى الآخرة مش معناتو أنا ميت

- إنت ميت موت أكلينيكى ! يعنى أوراقك خلاس قربت تتمضى

- طيب العجلة والسرعة شنو؟ ما تخلونى لمن إجراءآتى تنتهى

- لا .. لأنو هنا فى حاجة إسمها (عدالة ناجزة) !

- (فى إندهاش) عدالة شنو؟ ناجزة؟ خلاس (نميرى) جاكم بى جاى قعد يلخبط !

- هنا يا أستاذ (المحاسبة) أول بأول مافى حاجة إسمها تأخير

- شنو يعنى؟ ما عندكم هنا قصت (القاضى نقلوهو) و(الجلسة إتأجلت) و(الملف راح) والحاجات دى !

- نعم ..

- (يحدث نفسو) : مصيبة شنو الوقعتا فيها دى ؟ هسه الواحد يتحلا من الجماعة ديل كيفن؟

- بتقول فى شنو؟

- لا يعنى أنا بس بسأل إنتو هسه يعنى عاوزين تحاسبونى حساب يوم القيامة الواااحد ده !

- لا .. داك حساب نهائى بعد ما تموت وتشبع موت ! لكن دى (محاكم ناجزة) للناس العاملين ليهم عمائل ذيك وهم بين الحياة والموت

- طيب يا جماعة ما (توحدو) ليا الحسابين مع بعض وتخلو المسالة دى لى بعدين لمن أجيكم رسمى !

هنا يعم المكان الظلام وتسلط بقعة ضؤ على (شخص) يرتدى (لباس حاجب محكمة) وهو يقف ممسكاً بملف وأوراق فى يده يقف على أحد الأبواب وهو يصيح :

- تمساح الدميرة .. تمساح الدميرة ... تمساح الدميرة

تضاء الأنوار عن صالة (تشبه قاعة المحاكم) بها منصة يجلس عليها ثلاثة أشخاص يرتدون ملابس بيضاء يشع من وجوههم النور ، من خلفهم لافتة يزينها (ميزان العدالة) كتب عليها بالخط العريض (العدالة البرزخية الناجزة) يدخل الحاجب ممسكاً بتمساح الدميرة حيث يقوده إلى (دكة عالية) تواجه القضاة فى ذات الوقت الذى يقف الحاجبان اللذان كانا معه واحد عن يمينه وآخر عن شماله ، تطفأ الإضاءة يعم الظلام إلا من بقعة ضؤ تسلط متنقلة بين وجوه القضاة التى يبدو على ملامحها الصرامة والوقار ثم وجوه الحاجبين اللذين يقفا عن يمين ويسار تمساح الدميرة وما أن يتم تسليط الضؤ على وجه (تمساح الدميرة) والذى تبدو على تقاطيعه ملامح الفزع والخوف حتى تضاء الأنوار ويشق السكون صوت الحاجب :

- محكمة !!

- بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. هنا حيث لا تضيع الحقوق وحيث لا ..

- (مقاطعا) : يا جماعة باركوها حقوق شنو أنا الشيك لسه ما صرفتو .. وبعدين يظهر القصة فيها (خيار وفقوس) !

- (القاضى) : هذا إتهام باطل فهنا الجميع سواسية

- سواسية شنو؟ إشمعنى بس تجيبونى هسه انا ؟ البلد دى ما فيها ناس ياكلو مال النبى ذاتو .. إنتو ما شايفين الناس القاعدة تقبض فى (الكومشنات) وترسى فى (العطاءآت) والناس البتجيب الأغذية الفاسده والدواء المضروب والناس القاعده ترمى فى (العمارات) والـ ........

- القاضى) : الناس دى كووولها ليها يوم ح تجى فيهو هنا !

- خلاس طالما المساله فيها محاكم خلاااس أنا عاوز المحامى بتاعى

- القاضى : ما بنقدر نجيبو ليك عشان هنا مافيش زول بيجى إلا لمن (يومو) يتم !

- خلااس أعملو ليهو زيارة ... أى حاجه بس جيبوهو ليا والله يطلعنى زى الشعرة من العجين !

- قلنا ليك ما ممكن نجيبو !

- خلاس أقول ليكم حاجة (تمو ليهو يومو) وجيبوهو !

- ما عندنا صلاحية زى دى ! ثم هنا إنتا ما بتحتاج لى محامى من بره عشان الشخص الواقف على يمينك ده هو المحامى بتاعك ومسجل ليك أى حاجه ممكن تدافع بيها عن نفسك و الشخص الواقف على يسارك ده معاهو كل الإثباتات الضدك !! – مواصلاً - خلاس جاهز نبدأ !

- لا لا جاهز شنو ؟ أنا عاوز ليا شهر علاج وراحة .. ضلعى ديل من الحادث زى المكسرات

- (قاضى) : هنا مافيش زول بيمرض ... المحكمة بتقصد إنك جاهز للرد على الإتهام الموجه ليك !

- (فى صوت خافت) : دى وقعت شنو .. طيب مش تسألونى عن إسمى والعمر والسكن و..

- (قاضى) : هنا الحاجات دى ما مهمة

- لا يعنى هسه مش ممكن تغلطو فى القضية وتفتكرونى مثلاً الزول (الجاب الكلاب؟) !

- لا لا هنا مفيش غلط ! (مواصلاً) يتقدم ممثل الإتهام لعرض القضية للمحكمة

يقوم الحاجب الذى يقف على يسار (تمساح الدميرة) بلملمة الأوراق التى يمسك بها ثم ينزل من (الدكة العالية) متجهاً نحو (المنصة) :

- سادتى القضاة : هذا الشخص الذى يقف أمامكم قد قام متواطئاً مع إدارة أحد البنوك بأخذ مبلغ خمسين مليون دولار وتحويل هذا المبلغ إلى مصلحته الشخصية بعد أن قدم ضمانات لعقارات وقطع سكنية مزورة فى بلد يعيش الغالبية من سكانة تحت خط الفقر ويفتقر معظم مواطنيه إلى الغذاء والدواء وقد قام بتحويل هذا المبلغ إلى حسابه فى أحد البنوك السويسرية وقد تم القبض عليه بواسطة (أجهزتنا) بعد أن تعرض لحادث وهو فى طريقه هارباً للخارج ! لذا نطالب عدالة المحكمة بتوقيع أقصى العقوبة عليه وهذه كل الإثباتات من أوراق ومحادثات قمنا بتسجيلها له دقيقة بدقيقة وثانية بثانية (يسلمها إلى كبير القضاة الذى يتوسط المنصة) والذى يطلع عليها ويمررها لبقية القضاة ثم ينظر إلى تمساح الدميرة الذى إتسعت حدقتا عينيه من الخوف

- ما تبريرك لهذه الفعلة الشنيعة !

- (فى خوف) : شنيعة شنو؟ يا جماعة ما تخلطو الامور ساى .. كدى خليكم معاى براااحة بررراحة .. إنتو هسه بتصدقو إنو (مواطن) عااادى كده ذيى يشيل ليهو قروش قدر دى من بنك ساااكت وكمان بى ضمانات مزورة؟ هو يعنى ناس البنك ديل (ريالتم صابه) وإلا قايلنهم عويرين يعنى !

- القاضى : الوثائق والمستندات والتسجيلات العندنا بتقول إنو القصة دى إنتا (لاعبا) مع عدد من موظفى البنك وعلى رأسهم المدير؟

- يا جماعة أنا لا لاعب ولا حاجه .. والمدير ذاااتو أنا إسمو منو ما بعرفو – (يلتفت إلى الحاجب الذى عن يمينه ) ياخى ما تتكلم تقول حاجة ما قالو إنتا محامى الدفاع !!!

- (ممثل الإتهام) : طيب الزول الكان راكب معاك العربية يوم الحادث ده منو؟

- (متلعثماً) : ده .. ده زول ساكت أشر لينا فى الشارع قال يقدموهو عشان ماشى يشترى ليهو سندوتشات من (أمواج) لى أولادو قلتا للسواق عجيين نشيلو معانا !

- (ممثل الإتهام) : سيدى القاضى الزول مدير البنك الكان راكب مع المتهم ده جاتنا إشارة هسه إنو خلاس قرب يفارق الدنيا من أثر الحادث وجانا بى جاى فأنا بطلب من عدالتكم الإستماع إليه كمتهم وشاهد إثبات فى نفس الوكت

- (القاضى) : نادى على الشاهد أيها الحاجب

- (تمساح الدميرة) : يا جماعة السرعة لزوما شنو؟ خلو الزول ده شوية يرتاح من المشوار !

- (القاضى) : نادى على الشاهد أيها الحاجب

- (الحاجب يتجه نحو باب القاعة ويصيح) : سالم البلاع ... سالم البلاع

يدخل (سالم البلاع) وهو يرتدى بدلة كاملة سوداء وربطة عنق لامعة ، يتبعه حاجيبن عن يساره وعن يمينه يحاول ان يضع يدية على عينية من شدة الإضاءة ، وما أن يتوسط القاعة ويرى (تمساح الدميرة) حتى يصيح متجهاً نحوه :

- هو إنتا بى جاى !

- (يتحاشاه) : يا زول إنتا بتعرفنى من وين كمان؟ قلتا يقدموك بالعربية تشترى سندوتشات وقدمناك !

- لكن يا تمساح الدميرة ما باااالغتا تقدمنى (تقديمة) قدر دى !!

- (ممثل الإتهام) : أكتب عندك يا سيدى القاضى ... الشاهد بيعرف المتهم !

- (سالم البلاع) : هو عرفة نصاح ! بعرفو مما كان (ببيع الشاى) فى برندات السوق لحدت ما بقى (رجل أعمال)

- (متجها إلى المنصة) : الزول ده كضاب يا سعادة القاضى .. هسه عليكم الله بس ممكن زول يكون ببيع الشاى يبقى رجل أعمال ومليونير !

- (البلاع) : ما تصدقو يا مولانا والله نحنا عندنا الكان ببيع الشاى بقى رجل أعمال والكان ببيع المناديل والسجائر بقى رجل أعمال والإتخرج ودفعتو لى هسه ما إشتغلت بقى بيتبرع بالمليارات !

- (القاضى يضرب بمطرقته المنصة) : الهدوء ... سكوت .. ممثل الإتهام يستجوب الشاهد

يلملم الحاجب الذى يقف عن يسار (البلاع) مرتدياً الزى الأحمر أوراقه متجها إلى المنصة فى مقابلة (تمساح الدميرة) :

- بتعرف الزول ده (مشيراً إلى تمساح الدميرة)

- كيفن ما بعرفو؟ ده عميل عندنا فى البنك وقام غشانا وشال ليهو قرض كبير وقدم لينا مستندات مزورة

- (تمساح الدميرة مقاطعاً) : الزول ده أنا لا بعرفو لا حاجة ! هو بس أى زول يجى يقول ليكم أى حاجة تصدقوهو ؟ خلوهو يوريكم بطاقتو الشخصية !

- (القاضى) : بطاقة شخصية دى عندكم هناك .. هنا يا أستاذ نحنا بنعرف أى حاجة (مشيراً لممثل الإتهام) .. إستمر

- طيب يا سالم يا بلاع ممكن تورينا الضمانات الأداكم ليها تمساح الدميرة ده مشت عليكم كيف؟ وإنتو بنك كبير والمبلغ ذاتو ما هين ؟

- (تمساح الدميرة متهللاً) : ينصر دينك يا أستاذ ! أهو ده الشغل .. أهو ده الكلام .. (ينظر إلى البلاع) : يلا جاوب ..

- (البلاع متلعثماً وهو يبلع فى ريقو) : والله أصلو يعنى فى الحقيقة النظام فى البنك بينص على إنو لازم تتم معاينة الضمانات على الطبيعة بواسطة لجنة بتاعت تقييم وتقدم تقرير وبعدين ...

- (ممثل الإتهام) : عشان تصدقو للمتهم ده القرض المليارى ده القصة دى أخدت ليها كم من الوقت !

- يعنى قول إسبوعبن تلاته !

- (ممثل الإتهام مخاطباً المحكمة) : نطلب من عدالة المحكمة تحويل هذا الشاهد إلى متهم وحتى نثبت لعدالة المحكمة كذبه وتواطؤه لدينا شاهد محكمة نرجو من عدالتكم الإستماع لشهادته

- لا مانع

- (ممثل الإتهام مخاطباً حاجب المحكمة) : أنده على المواطن ايوب عبدالصبور

- (الحاجب يتجه إلى الباب الخارجى) : ايوب عبدالصبور ... ايوب عبدالصبور .. ايوب عبدالصبور

يدخل أيوب عبدالصبور .. شيخ فى خريف العمر .. مقوس الضهر .. أشيب الرأس رث الثياب .. ذو لحية بيضاء .. يتوكأ على عصاة .. يبدو الخوف والإندهاش على عينية

- (ممثل الإتهام) : ما تخاف يا حاج نحنا جايبنك هنا شاهد محكمة عشان توضح لينا بعض الحاجات

- إتفضل يابنى

- بتعرف الزول ده (مشيراً إلى البلاع) ؟

- (يقترب من البلاع محدقاً فى وجهه ثم) : كيفن ما بعرفو ؟ ده ما (البلاع) مدير البنك !

- وضح للمحكمة الموقرة بتعرفو من وين!

- أعرفو من وين؟ ده عذبنى عذاب قبورة

- كيف يعنى ممكن تشرح لينا !

- أنا أصلو كان عندى بيت وقام جاء الخريف وقعوا والأولاد بقو فى السهلة فقلت أمشى البنك أشيل ليا مرابحة خمسة ألف جنيه أشترى بيها طوب ورملة وأسمنت وزنكى أعمل ليا بيهم أوضتين للأولاد

- أها وبعدين

- بعد ما قدمتا للمرابحة قالو ليا ضمانتك شنو؟ قلتا ليهم أرهن ليكم البيت قالو ليا خلاس بنرسل ليكا لجنة عشان تقيم البيت .. بعد شهر ونص رسلوا اللجنة قيمت البيت بى نص تمنو قلنا كويس .. أها بعد داك رهنت ليهم البيت .. أها بعد داك قالو ليا لازم تنتظر لجنة الإستثمار عشان تجتمع قمت إنتظرتا تلاته شهور لمن إجتمعت أها لمن مشيت أصرف القريشات قالو ليا لازم قرار لجنة الإستثمار ده يوافقوا عليهو ناس مجلس الإدارة طيب ناس مجلس الإدارة ديل بيجتمعو متين قالو ليا حسب التساهيل أها لمن لقيتهم يمطوحوا فينى كده قمتا قلتا أختصر الموضوع وأقابل المدير قالو ليا إسمو (البلاع) .. أها كل يوم (البلاع) القدامكم ده يقول ليا تعال بكرة تعال بكرة .. الظاهر البلاع ده كان بايت ليهو فوق راى وعاوز (يبلع) وأنا ما كنتا جايب خبر !

- أنتا يا حاج لمن جيتنا هنا كان عمرك كم !

- تلاته وتمانين !

- ولمن قدمت للمرابحة دى كان عمرك كم !

- واحد وخمسين !

- أها وإستلمتا !

- والله ما عارف (الورثة) إستلمتا وإلا لسه !!

- شكراً يا حاج ممكن تمشى بعد ده !

- (ممثل الإتهام) : المحكمة الموقرة .. إن هذه المحكمة كما يعلم الجميع ليست كمحاكم الدنيا الزائلة التى يحتاج فيها القضاة إلى دلائل وإثباتات إذ أن هنا جميع الإثباتات موثقة وجميع الأدلة مدونة فى (صحائف) كل يمثل أمامها وما هذه الشكليات من إستماع للمتهمين والشهود ما هو إلا نوع من بلوغ أقصى مدى للعدالة كما يعرفها هؤلاء الناس فى دنياهم الزائلة عليه وبعد الركون إلى ما لديكم من (إثباتات ودلائل) لا يعتريها الشك نرجو من عدالتكم إنزال العقوبة المناسبة بالمدعو (تمساح الدميرة) الذى قام عن طريق الإحتيال والزوير بالحصول على هذا المبلغ الضخم دون سند يبيح له ذلك والمدعو (سالم البلاع) لمساعدته فى ذلك وإستخدامة لسلطاته كمدير للبنك فى التستر على هذا الأمر .

- (القضاة يتداولون ثم ) : الحكم بعد المداولة



-- تمساح الدميرة : حكم شنو يا جماعة .. ممكن نعمل تسوية !! والله هناك نحنا شغالين تسويات سااااكت

- تسوية دى هناك !! هنا كلام ذى ده مااافى

- الحاجب .... محكمة

بعد المداولة :

- (الحاجب) : محكمة

- (القاضى) : بعد مراجعة صحائف المتهمين توصلت المحكمة إلى إدانتهما فيما إقترفاه من إثم وحيث انهما الآن يرقدان بين الحياة والموت أثر ما تعرضا له من حادث فقد رأت المحكمة أن تتركهما حتى يعودا للحياة من جديد لينالا عقابهما فى الدنيا حتى إذا إنتقلا إلى الآخرة نالا عقابهما بإذن الله .

- (تمساح الدميرة والبلاع يهتفان) : يحيا العدل يحيا العدل .. إنتو قايلين عندنا هناك فى عقاب

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*منقول
ساخر سبيل-الفاتح جبرا
عقاب مافي

كانت العربة البرادو البيضاء تنطلق بشارع أفريقيا فى طريقها إلى (مطار الخرطوم) يقودها السائق (عجبين) بينما جلس على الكرسى الخلفى رجل الإعمال (تمساح الدميرة) وصديقه (سالم البلاع) مدير عام بنك (درة المصارف) الذان كانا مندمجان فى ونسة (دقاقة) تعلوها الضحكات بين الحين والآخر وهما فى غاية الإنبساط بعد أن تم تنفيذ العملية التى خططا لها بإحكام وتم تسليم (تمساح الدميرة) قيمة القرض (المليارى) بعد أن قام بتقديم أوراق ضمانات (مزورة) لعدد من الفلل والقطع السكنية التى من ضمنها (إستاد الخرطوم) وعدد من الوزارات بشارع النيل ، فجأة والعربة تسير بسرعة فى الشارع الخالى فى تلك الساعات الأولى من الصباح إنفجر الإطار الأمامى مما جعلها تخرج من مسارها وتنقلب عدة مرات قبل أن تصطدم بأحد أعمدة الضغط العالى المتراصة على جانبى الطريق .

لم تمض دقائق قليلة حتى كان (تمساح الدميرة) يرقد ممداً داخل إحدى الغرف التى تشابه إلى حد بعيد (غرفة العمليات) ، بصعوبة بالغة قام (تمساح الدميرة) بفتح عينية وقد فاجأته الأضواء التى تعم المكان ، وجد أمامه شخصان يرتدى أحدهما لباساً أخضر ويقف عن يمينه بينما يرتدى الآخر لباساً أحمر ويقف على يساره :

- إنتو الكباتن ؟ ومالكم بقيتو تلبسو كده؟ ناس اللوفتهانزا ديل يا ربى غيرو ليكم الزى بتاعكم؟

- (بصوت واحد جاد) : لا نحنا ما كباتن !

- خلاس تكونو المضيفين ! (مخاطباً أحدهماً) بالله لو سمحتا بس .. فنجان قهوة تركية !

- (بصوت واحد جاد) : نحنا ما مضيفين !

- (فى إندهاش) : شنو؟ ما كباتن ولا مضيفين؟ طيب انا وين؟

- إنتا يا أستاذ (تمساح) فى حتة كده قريب من (الآخرة) !

- (مندهشا) : الآخرة ؟ أنا حاجز (جنيفا ) تقولو ليا ... آخرة ! (مواصلاً) يعنى أنا هسه ميت !

- مش بالضبط !

- كيفن مش بالضبط مش قولتو ليا أنتا فى الآخرة مش معناتو أنا ميت

- إنت ميت موت أكلينيكى ! يعنى أوراقك خلاس قربت تتمضى

- طيب العجلة والسرعة شنو؟ ما تخلونى لمن إجراءآتى تنتهى

- لا .. لأنو هنا فى حاجة إسمها (عدالة ناجزة) !

- (فى إندهاش) عدالة شنو؟ ناجزة؟ خلاس (نميرى) جاكم بى جاى قعد يلخبط !

- هنا يا أستاذ (المحاسبة) أول بأول مافى حاجة إسمها تأخير

- شنو يعنى؟ ما عندكم هنا قصت (القاضى نقلوهو) و(الجلسة إتأجلت) و(الملف راح) والحاجات دى !

- نعم ..

- (يحدث نفسو) : مصيبة شنو الوقعتا فيها دى ؟ هسه الواحد يتحلا من الجماعة ديل كيفن؟

- بتقول فى شنو؟

- لا يعنى أنا بس بسأل إنتو هسه يعنى عاوزين تحاسبونى حساب يوم القيامة الواااحد ده !

- لا .. داك حساب نهائى بعد ما تموت وتشبع موت ! لكن دى (محاكم ناجزة) للناس العاملين ليهم عمائل ذيك وهم بين الحياة والموت

- طيب يا جماعة ما (توحدو) ليا الحسابين مع بعض وتخلو المسالة دى لى بعدين لمن أجيكم رسمى !

هنا يعم المكان الظلام وتسلط بقعة ضؤ على (شخص) يرتدى (لباس حاجب محكمة) وهو يقف ممسكاً بملف وأوراق فى يده يقف على أحد الأبواب وهو يصيح :

- تمساح الدميرة .. تمساح الدميرة ... تمساح الدميرة

تضاء الأنوار عن صالة (تشبه قاعة المحاكم) بها منصة يجلس عليها ثلاثة أشخاص يرتدون ملابس بيضاء يشع من وجوههم النور ، من خلفهم لافتة يزينها (ميزان العدالة) كتب عليها بالخط العريض (العدالة البرزخية الناجزة) يدخل الحاجب ممسكاً بتمساح الدميرة حيث يقوده إلى (دكة عالية) تواجه القضاة فى ذات الوقت الذى يقف الحاجبان اللذان كانا معه واحد عن يمينه وآخر عن شماله ، تطفأ الإضاءة يعم الظلام إلا من بقعة ضؤ تسلط متنقلة بين وجوه القضاة التى يبدو على ملامحها الصرامة والوقار ثم وجوه الحاجبين اللذين يقفا عن يمين ويسار تمساح الدميرة وما أن يتم تسليط الضؤ على وجه (تمساح الدميرة) والذى تبدو على تقاطيعه ملامح الفزع والخوف حتى تضاء الأنوار ويشق السكون صوت الحاجب :

- محكمة !!

- بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. هنا حيث لا تضيع الحقوق وحيث لا ..

- (مقاطعا) : يا جماعة باركوها حقوق شنو أنا الشيك لسه ما صرفتو .. وبعدين يظهر القصة فيها (خيار وفقوس) !

- (القاضى) : هذا إتهام باطل فهنا الجميع سواسية

- سواسية شنو؟ إشمعنى بس تجيبونى هسه انا ؟ البلد دى ما فيها ناس ياكلو مال النبى ذاتو .. إنتو ما شايفين الناس القاعدة تقبض فى (الكومشنات) وترسى فى (العطاءآت) والناس البتجيب الأغذية الفاسده والدواء المضروب والناس القاعده ترمى فى (العمارات) والـ ........

- القاضى) : الناس دى كووولها ليها يوم ح تجى فيهو هنا !

- خلاس طالما المساله فيها محاكم خلاااس أنا عاوز المحامى بتاعى

- القاضى : ما بنقدر نجيبو ليك عشان هنا مافيش زول بيجى إلا لمن (يومو) يتم !

- خلااس أعملو ليهو زيارة ... أى حاجه بس جيبوهو ليا والله يطلعنى زى الشعرة من العجين !

- قلنا ليك ما ممكن نجيبو !

- خلاس أقول ليكم حاجة (تمو ليهو يومو) وجيبوهو !

- ما عندنا صلاحية زى دى ! ثم هنا إنتا ما بتحتاج لى محامى من بره عشان الشخص الواقف على يمينك ده هو المحامى بتاعك ومسجل ليك أى حاجه ممكن تدافع بيها عن نفسك و الشخص الواقف على يسارك ده معاهو كل الإثباتات الضدك !! – مواصلاً - خلاس جاهز نبدأ !

- لا لا جاهز شنو ؟ أنا عاوز ليا شهر علاج وراحة .. ضلعى ديل من الحادث زى المكسرات

- (قاضى) : هنا مافيش زول بيمرض ... المحكمة بتقصد إنك جاهز للرد على الإتهام الموجه ليك !

- (فى صوت خافت) : دى وقعت شنو .. طيب مش تسألونى عن إسمى والعمر والسكن و..

- (قاضى) : هنا الحاجات دى ما مهمة

- لا يعنى هسه مش ممكن تغلطو فى القضية وتفتكرونى مثلاً الزول (الجاب الكلاب؟) !

- لا لا هنا مفيش غلط ! (مواصلاً) يتقدم ممثل الإتهام لعرض القضية للمحكمة

يقوم الحاجب الذى يقف على يسار (تمساح الدميرة) بلملمة الأوراق التى يمسك بها ثم ينزل من (الدكة العالية) متجهاً نحو (المنصة) :

- سادتى القضاة : هذا الشخص الذى يقف أمامكم قد قام متواطئاً مع إدارة أحد البنوك بأخذ مبلغ خمسين مليون دولار وتحويل هذا المبلغ إلى مصلحته الشخصية بعد أن قدم ضمانات لعقارات وقطع سكنية مزورة فى بلد يعيش الغالبية من سكانة تحت خط الفقر ويفتقر معظم مواطنيه إلى الغذاء والدواء وقد قام بتحويل هذا المبلغ إلى حسابه فى أحد البنوك السويسرية وقد تم القبض عليه بواسطة (أجهزتنا) بعد أن تعرض لحادث وهو فى طريقه هارباً للخارج ! لذا نطالب عدالة المحكمة بتوقيع أقصى العقوبة عليه وهذه كل الإثباتات من أوراق ومحادثات قمنا بتسجيلها له دقيقة بدقيقة وثانية بثانية (يسلمها إلى كبير القضاة الذى يتوسط المنصة) والذى يطلع عليها ويمررها لبقية القضاة ثم ينظر إلى تمساح الدميرة الذى إتسعت حدقتا عينيه من الخوف

- ما تبريرك لهذه الفعلة الشنيعة !

- (فى خوف) : شنيعة شنو؟ يا جماعة ما تخلطو الامور ساى .. كدى خليكم معاى براااحة بررراحة .. إنتو هسه بتصدقو إنو (مواطن) عااادى كده ذيى يشيل ليهو قروش قدر دى من بنك ساااكت وكمان بى ضمانات مزورة؟ هو يعنى ناس البنك ديل (ريالتم صابه) وإلا قايلنهم عويرين يعنى !

- القاضى : الوثائق والمستندات والتسجيلات العندنا بتقول إنو القصة دى إنتا (لاعبا) مع عدد من موظفى البنك وعلى رأسهم المدير؟

- يا جماعة أنا لا لاعب ولا حاجه .. والمدير ذاااتو أنا إسمو منو ما بعرفو – (يلتفت إلى الحاجب الذى عن يمينه ) ياخى ما تتكلم تقول حاجة ما قالو إنتا محامى الدفاع !!!

- (ممثل الإتهام) : طيب الزول الكان راكب معاك العربية يوم الحادث ده منو؟

- (متلعثماً) : ده .. ده زول ساكت أشر لينا فى الشارع قال يقدموهو عشان ماشى يشترى ليهو سندوتشات من (أمواج) لى أولادو قلتا للسواق عجيين نشيلو معانا !

- (ممثل الإتهام) : سيدى القاضى الزول مدير البنك الكان راكب مع المتهم ده جاتنا إشارة هسه إنو خلاس قرب يفارق الدنيا من أثر الحادث وجانا بى جاى فأنا بطلب من عدالتكم الإستماع إليه كمتهم وشاهد إثبات فى نفس الوكت

- (القاضى) : نادى على الشاهد أيها الحاجب

- (تمساح الدميرة) : يا جماعة السرعة لزوما شنو؟ خلو الزول ده شوية يرتاح من المشوار !

- (القاضى) : نادى على الشاهد أيها الحاجب

- (الحاجب يتجه نحو باب القاعة ويصيح) : سالم البلاع ... سالم البلاع

يدخل (سالم البلاع) وهو يرتدى بدلة كاملة سوداء وربطة عنق لامعة ، يتبعه حاجيبن عن يساره وعن يمينه يحاول ان يضع يدية على عينية من شدة الإضاءة ، وما أن يتوسط القاعة ويرى (تمساح الدميرة) حتى يصيح متجهاً نحوه :

- هو إنتا بى جاى !

- (يتحاشاه) : يا زول إنتا بتعرفنى من وين كمان؟ قلتا يقدموك بالعربية تشترى سندوتشات وقدمناك !

- لكن يا تمساح الدميرة ما باااالغتا تقدمنى (تقديمة) قدر دى !!

- (ممثل الإتهام) : أكتب عندك يا سيدى القاضى ... الشاهد بيعرف المتهم !

- (سالم البلاع) : هو عرفة نصاح ! بعرفو مما كان (ببيع الشاى) فى برندات السوق لحدت ما بقى (رجل أعمال)

- (متجها إلى المنصة) : الزول ده كضاب يا سعادة القاضى .. هسه عليكم الله بس ممكن زول يكون ببيع الشاى يبقى رجل أعمال ومليونير !

- (البلاع) : ما تصدقو يا مولانا والله نحنا عندنا الكان ببيع الشاى بقى رجل أعمال والكان ببيع المناديل والسجائر بقى رجل أعمال والإتخرج ودفعتو لى هسه ما إشتغلت بقى بيتبرع بالمليارات !

- (القاضى يضرب بمطرقته المنصة) : الهدوء ... سكوت .. ممثل الإتهام يستجوب الشاهد

يلملم الحاجب الذى يقف عن يسار (البلاع) مرتدياً الزى الأحمر أوراقه متجها إلى المنصة فى مقابلة (تمساح الدميرة) :

- بتعرف الزول ده (مشيراً إلى تمساح الدميرة)

- كيفن ما بعرفو؟ ده عميل عندنا فى البنك وقام غشانا وشال ليهو قرض كبير وقدم لينا مستندات مزورة

- (تمساح الدميرة مقاطعاً) : الزول ده أنا لا بعرفو لا حاجة ! هو بس أى زول يجى يقول ليكم أى حاجة تصدقوهو ؟ خلوهو يوريكم بطاقتو الشخصية !

- (القاضى) : بطاقة شخصية دى عندكم هناك .. هنا يا أستاذ نحنا بنعرف أى حاجة (مشيراً لممثل الإتهام) .. إستمر

- طيب يا سالم يا بلاع ممكن تورينا الضمانات الأداكم ليها تمساح الدميرة ده مشت عليكم كيف؟ وإنتو بنك كبير والمبلغ ذاتو ما هين ؟

- (تمساح الدميرة متهللاً) : ينصر دينك يا أستاذ ! أهو ده الشغل .. أهو ده الكلام .. (ينظر إلى البلاع) : يلا جاوب ..

- (البلاع متلعثماً وهو يبلع فى ريقو) : والله أصلو يعنى فى الحقيقة النظام فى البنك بينص على إنو لازم تتم معاينة الضمانات على الطبيعة بواسطة لجنة بتاعت تقييم وتقدم تقرير وبعدين ...

- (ممثل الإتهام) : عشان تصدقو للمتهم ده القرض المليارى ده القصة دى أخدت ليها كم من الوقت !

- يعنى قول إسبوعبن تلاته !

- (ممثل الإتهام مخاطباً المحكمة) : نطلب من عدالة المحكمة تحويل هذا الشاهد إلى متهم وحتى نثبت لعدالة المحكمة كذبه وتواطؤه لدينا شاهد محكمة نرجو من عدالتكم الإستماع لشهادته

- لا مانع

- (ممثل الإتهام مخاطباً حاجب المحكمة) : أنده على المواطن ايوب عبدالصبور

- (الحاجب يتجه إلى الباب الخارجى) : ايوب عبدالصبور ... ايوب عبدالصبور .. ايوب عبدالصبور

يدخل أيوب عبدالصبور .. شيخ فى خريف العمر .. مقوس الضهر .. أشيب الرأس رث الثياب .. ذو لحية بيضاء .. يتوكأ على عصاة .. يبدو الخوف والإندهاش على عينية

- (ممثل الإتهام) : ما تخاف يا حاج نحنا جايبنك هنا شاهد محكمة عشان توضح لينا بعض الحاجات

- إتفضل يابنى

- بتعرف الزول ده (مشيراً إلى البلاع) ؟

- (يقترب من البلاع محدقاً فى وجهه ثم) : كيفن ما بعرفو ؟ ده ما (البلاع) مدير البنك !

- وضح للمحكمة الموقرة بتعرفو من وين!

- أعرفو من وين؟ ده عذبنى عذاب قبورة

- كيف يعنى ممكن تشرح لينا !

- أنا أصلو كان عندى بيت وقام جاء الخريف وقعوا والأولاد بقو فى السهلة فقلت أمشى البنك أشيل ليا مرابحة خمسة ألف جنيه أشترى بيها طوب ورملة وأسمنت وزنكى أعمل ليا بيهم أوضتين للأولاد

- أها وبعدين

- بعد ما قدمتا للمرابحة قالو ليا ضمانتك شنو؟ قلتا ليهم أرهن ليكم البيت قالو ليا خلاس بنرسل ليكا لجنة عشان تقيم البيت .. بعد شهر ونص رسلوا اللجنة قيمت البيت بى نص تمنو قلنا كويس .. أها بعد داك رهنت ليهم البيت .. أها بعد داك قالو ليا لازم تنتظر لجنة الإستثمار عشان تجتمع قمت إنتظرتا تلاته شهور لمن إجتمعت أها لمن مشيت أصرف القريشات قالو ليا لازم قرار لجنة الإستثمار ده يوافقوا عليهو ناس مجلس الإدارة طيب ناس مجلس الإدارة ديل بيجتمعو متين قالو ليا حسب التساهيل أها لمن لقيتهم يمطوحوا فينى كده قمتا قلتا أختصر الموضوع وأقابل المدير قالو ليا إسمو (البلاع) .. أها كل يوم (البلاع) القدامكم ده يقول ليا تعال بكرة تعال بكرة .. الظاهر البلاع ده كان بايت ليهو فوق راى وعاوز (يبلع) وأنا ما كنتا جايب خبر !

- أنتا يا حاج لمن جيتنا هنا كان عمرك كم !

- تلاته وتمانين !

- ولمن قدمت للمرابحة دى كان عمرك كم !

- واحد وخمسين !

- أها وإستلمتا !

- والله ما عارف (الورثة) إستلمتا وإلا لسه !!

- شكراً يا حاج ممكن تمشى بعد ده !

- (ممثل الإتهام) : المحكمة الموقرة .. إن هذه المحكمة كما يعلم الجميع ليست كمحاكم الدنيا الزائلة التى يحتاج فيها القضاة إلى دلائل وإثباتات إذ أن هنا جميع الإثباتات موثقة وجميع الأدلة مدونة فى (صحائف) كل يمثل أمامها وما هذه الشكليات من إستماع للمتهمين والشهود ما هو إلا نوع من بلوغ أقصى مدى للعدالة كما يعرفها هؤلاء الناس فى دنياهم الزائلة عليه وبعد الركون إلى ما لديكم من (إثباتات ودلائل) لا يعتريها الشك نرجو من عدالتكم إنزال العقوبة المناسبة بالمدعو (تمساح الدميرة) الذى قام عن طريق الإحتيال والزوير بالحصول على هذا المبلغ الضخم دون سند يبيح له ذلك والمدعو (سالم البلاع) لمساعدته فى ذلك وإستخدامة لسلطاته كمدير للبنك فى التستر على هذا الأمر .

- (القضاة يتداولون ثم ) : الحكم بعد المداولة



-- تمساح الدميرة : حكم شنو يا جماعة .. ممكن نعمل تسوية !! والله هناك نحنا شغالين تسويات سااااكت

- تسوية دى هناك !! هنا كلام ذى ده مااافى

- الحاجب .... محكمة

بعد المداولة :

- (الحاجب) : محكمة

- (القاضى) : بعد مراجعة صحائف المتهمين توصلت المحكمة إلى إدانتهما فيما إقترفاه من إثم وحيث انهما الآن يرقدان بين الحياة والموت أثر ما تعرضا له من حادث فقد رأت المحكمة أن تتركهما حتى يعودا للحياة من جديد لينالا عقابهما فى الدنيا حتى إذا إنتقلا إلى الآخرة نالا عقابهما بإذن الله .

- (تمساح الدميرة والبلاع يهتفان) : يحيا العدل يحيا العدل .. إنتو قايلين عندنا هناك فى عقاب

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انت ناوي تقفل المنبر دا ولا شنو غايتو لو نشرتها انت الخسران لانو ما ح تلقي ولا زول في المنبر تاني كلهم ح يطفشو بعد يقروا المعوذتين:ansmile08::ansmile08::fgf3::ansmile08::a  nsmile08:



 بالعكس والله 
كل الجميلين بيقولوا علي نفسهم كده
...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انت ناوي تقفل المنبر دا ولا شنو غايتو لو نشرتها انت الخسران لانو ما ح تلقي ولا زول في المنبر تاني كلهم ح يطفشو بعد يقروا المعوذتين:ANSmile08::ANSmile08::fgf3::ANSmile08::A  NSmile08:



الاعتراف بالذنب فضيلة 
:hippy::hippy:
                        	*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 بالعكس والله 
كل الجميلين بيقولوا علي نفسهم كده
...



ههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

هههههههههه

ههههه 

هه
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*تسلموووو يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة موسي المريخابي
					

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

هههههههههه

ههههه 

هه



نفهم شنو يا موســـــــــــــــــــــي
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 بالعكس والله 
كل الجميلين بيقولوا علي نفسهم كده
...



 جميلين ساي نحن جمال الوالي عديييييييل 
تخريمه
كلامك دا طمنا لانك ما ح تكون شفتها بالجد:blb4:
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*الصادق المهدي حرق بدري

مبارك الفاضل ماعندو أمل نزول

كامل ادريس معرج

نقد ورقو ناقص

حاتم السر ورقو زائد

عبد الله دينق نيال قافل علي كرت ميت

ياسر عرمان ورقو كعب ولاعب علي دكها

البشير فاتح ومستني الخمسين
*

----------


## az3d

*تاني يوميا يا شباب وكت الضهريات دي حنعمل الراكوبة القلناها زمان


ارح تعالو لي جوه

يا بت يا قنوان جيب الجبنات والشايات:fgf1::mlkma::mlkma:
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*, acba77, أبو اية, آدم البزعى, محمدين, ashraf21, معز بوب, أوهاج, الأبيض ضميرك, الامين1002, الوطن الغالي, ابو شهد, احمد الحبر, احمر شديد, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, Mr.Kdrook, زى العجب, سوسو المريخابية+, RED PLANET, sardya, على الصغير, عاصم قدورة, فارس البطانه, ود الحلة, طارق حامد, طارق نور

وباقي الناس القاعدة
تعالوا علينا جاي
                        	*

----------


## معز بوب

*راكوبتكم دي فيها جبنه محمصه و لا نقعد ساااااي 
*

----------


## az3d

*اقعد سااااي

بالمناسبة يا حبيب 

اها ما وريتنا توقعاتك شنو لي ابطال اوروبا
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة الكوكب الاحمر

*سلام يا شباب يا حلوين
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوسو المريخابية
					

سلام يا شباب يا حلوين



هلا وغلا يا سوسو
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*هاكم الشمار دا



هذة العبارات وردت في عامود مبارك البلال اليوم

إزداد حبي لسيد البلد رغم هزيمتة بفعل فاعل من قبل المرتشي كامبوس اللعين ! الذي طار قبل 24 ساعة للتفاوض مع الإسماعيلي .. و مجلس الهلال نايم في العسل ... الخ

راهنت بأنني سأحلق شنبي و أرتدي فستان زفاف في حال تأهل المريخ !
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*خليهو يحلق شنبو دا أصلا لو عندو شنب خيبة الله عليه في راجل بقول كلام زي دا
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

خليهو يحلق شنبو دا أصلا لو عندو شنب خيبة الله عليه في راجل بقول كلام زي دا



قلنا الكلام دا
لكن تقول شنو دا حالهم
لو شفتا كمان عفلوق كاتب شنو تخجل والله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

هاكم الشمار دا



هذة العبارات وردت في عامود مبارك البلال اليوم

إزداد حبي لسيد البلد رغم هزيمتة بفعل فاعل من قبل المرتشي كامبوس اللعين ! الذي طار قبل 24 ساعة للتفاوض مع الإسماعيلي .. و مجلس الهلال نايم في العسل ... الخ

راهنت بأنني سأحلق شنبي و أرتدي فستان زفاف في حال تأهل المريخ !



أتمنى أن يقرأ لاعبو الزعيم هذا السطر ويلبسوا هذا الكاتب ما تمنى ويحققوا له هذا الرهان !!
*

----------


## az3d

*اها جابونا من الراكوبة ودونا البرنده
دا كلو عشان ايهاب قال الواطه حر
:z12z::ANSmile03:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

هاكم الشمار دا



هذة العبارات وردت في عامود مبارك البلال اليوم

إزداد حبي لسيد البلد رغم هزيمتة بفعل فاعل من قبل المرتشي كامبوس اللعين ! الذي طار قبل 24 ساعة للتفاوض مع الإسماعيلي .. و مجلس الهلال نايم في العسل ... الخ

راهنت بأنني سأحلق شنبي و أرتدي فستان زفاف في حال تأهل المريخ !






ود البلال ده بالذات
قول ليه جهز فستانك والموس
والحفلة علينا انشالله
واصحابنا المريخاب كتااااااااااااااااااااار

*

----------


## az3d

*ياا اكرم الكلام دا ولا اي شي من عمود العفلوق داك
شغال يكسر تلج للكاردينال ما خلى ليهو شي

ويا استاذ محمد انتا عارف لاعبين المريخ لو عرسوا لي الزول دا يكونوا بالغوا عدييييييييييييل



ايهاب موس شنو 
جهزوا الساوند والقاعة على الطلاق الزغاريد تلخم
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*موس لي شنو خلوهو لي لو لقيت عندو شنب بمعطوا ليهو بي يديني ديل قال موس قال
يا أديهو ليك هوك (بنيه بالدارجي)لمن شنبو يتحتا
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

موس لي شنو خلوهو لي لو لقيت عندو شنب بمعطوا ليهو بي يديني ديل قال موس قال
يا أديهو ليك هوك (بنيه بالدارجي)لمن شنبو يتحتا



ياخ دا هوك ولا نووي

افريكانو ولا شنو:busted_cop:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

اها جابونا من الراكوبة ودونا البرنده
دا كلو عشان ايهاب قال الواطه حر
:z12z::ansmile03:






قعدة الجبنة في البيت الكبير 
بتكون أحلي
:055:
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*Ehab M. Ali, احمد الحبر, جواندي

يشاهد الموضوع حاليا"






يا أسعد انتو عملتوا شنو؟؟؟

*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

ياخ دا هوك ولا نووي

افريكانو ولا شنو:busted_cop:




أخوك جامد والله والحمد لله تجرب أديك هوك بلقطوك قطع غيار:bruce_h4h0:
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

ehab m. Ali, احمد الحبر, جواندي

يشاهد الموضوع حاليا"






يا أسعد انتو عملتوا شنو؟؟؟





احنا منو وعملنا شنو في شنو
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

أخوك جامد والله والحمد لله تجرب أديك هوك بلقطوك قطع غيار:bruce_h4h0:



هوووووووووووووووي انا براي ملجن 
لحدي اسي مركبين لي دربات
اختاني

تخريمة:
شوف لي ناس ايهاب وافريكانو وقنوان
باقي محتاجين كمية من الهوكات
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*والله أفريكانو البشبه (البوكر تي) دا الله أعلم ينقدر بعدين تجي تقول تخنقو مابتقدر الصلعه طوالي ممسحه تنقبض كيف دي عاد؟
الدكتوره دي تقوم ترشنا بي ماده مخدره ولا حامض كلوريك بعدين البحلني منو
أيهاب دا خالينو عشان تحويل الرصيد لأنو بجي الخريف واللواري بتقيف
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

والله أفريكانو البشبه (البوكر تي) دا الله أعلم ينقدر بعدين تجي تقول تخنقو مابتقدر الصلعه طوالي ممسحه تنقبض كيف دي عاد؟
الدكتوره دي تقوم ترشنا بي ماده مخدره ولا حامض كلوريك بعدين البحلني منو
أيهاب دا خالينو عشان تحويل الرصيد لأنو بجي الخريف واللواري بتقيف



ههههههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااي

لكن طلعتا شديد شدة الحرامي عديييييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

ههههههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااي

لكن طلعتا شديد شدة الحرامي عديييييييييييييييل



شوفتا يا أفريكا الزول دا دردقني وجابني ليك جاهذ وبقي يضخك:022: ماتشتغل بيهو :bluegrab: الزول دا عاملين ليهو عمليه:1 (21):
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

شوفتا يا أفريكا الزول دا دردقني وجابني ليك جاهذ وبقي يضخك:022: ماتشتغل بيهو :bluegrab: الزول دا عاملين ليهو عمليه:1 (21):



والله لو كسرتا 60 لوح تلج ما بحلك :Swaffff::cu::cu::zxcv1::ANSmile06:
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*az3d, abu tete, acba77, أب ظرف, أبو اية, africanu, آدم البزعى, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, محجوب الخير, Aladdin, Almothanna, مريخابي كسلاوي, مريخى وافتخر, مرهف, معز بوب, موسي المريخابي, ابوبكر ود المحجوب, احمد الدباسي, احمد الحبر, بكري عثمان, ياسر صديق, حسن يعقوب, جواندي, سوسو المريخابية+, reddish, samawal, sonstar, عمادالدين القيفى, عمار خالد, عجبكو, yahiaginawi, yazo, ود البقعة, ود الحلة, ودحسن, قنوان, كروبين



ما شااااااااء الله

بس انا ما شايف زول غير ابو ايه وحبة افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

az3d, abu tete, acba77, أب ظرف, أبو اية, africanu, آدم البزعى, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, محجوب الخير, aladdin, almothanna, مريخابي كسلاوي, مريخى وافتخر, مرهف, معز بوب, موسي المريخابي, ابوبكر ود المحجوب, احمد الدباسي, احمد الحبر, بكري عثمان, ياسر صديق, حسن يعقوب, جواندي, سوسو المريخابية+, reddish, samawal, sonstar, عمادالدين القيفى, عمار خالد, عجبكو, yahiaginawi, yazo, ود البقعة, ود الحلة, ودحسن, قنوان, كروبين



ما شااااااااء الله

بس انا ما شايف زول غير ابو ايه وحبة افريكانو



غايتو يا اسعد افريكانو ده كان عاينته في الدرب 
المركب ليك ده تلقاهو عائم جوه

تخريمة:-
دردك لي في ابو اية نمن ينحلق صلعة
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

غايتو يا اسعد افريكانو ده كان عاينته في الدرب 
المركب ليك ده تلقاهو عائم جوه

تخريمة:-
دردك لي في ابو اية نمن ينحلق صلعة



هههههههههههههاااااااااااااااي
ما يدردقوا الا انا
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

هههههههههههههاااااااااااااااي
ما يدردقوا الا انا



قبضتك ياجبان:bluegrab: أنا من قبيل مافي لميت في جهاذ حسي 
دردقني وتفنن أنا وأخوي علي أبن عمي وأنا وأبن عمي علي الغريب:fgf4:
خير يا ابو السعود
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

غايتو يا اسعد افريكانو ده كان عاينته في الدرب 
المركب ليك ده تلقاهو عائم جوه

تخريمة:-
دردك لي في ابو اية نمن ينحلق صلعة



ألقاك في الدرب لي مركباهو ليهو؟؟؟؟
اللي بالي بالك
أفريكا الزول دا بركبنا التونسيه أخير نعمل حسابنا
لكن انا بدردقو ليك من جده لي ام بده
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

قبضتك ياجبان:bluegrab: أنا من قبيل مافي لميت في جهاذ حسي 
دردقني وتفنن أنا وأخوي علي أبن عمي وأنا وأبن عمي علي الغريب:fgf4:
خير يا ابو السعود



معقولة يا ابو اية 
داير تخلي افريكانو يفرق بينا
دي اخرتا موش
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

ألقاك في الدرب لي مركباهو ليهو؟؟؟؟
اللي بالي بالك
أفريكا الزول دا بركبنا التونسيه أخير نعمل حسابنا
لكن انا بدردقو ليك من جده لي ام بده



انا عارف انو الكلام دا ما من قلبك 

افريكانو دا خلي ليهو قنوان بتعرف كيف:bluegrab:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

انا عارف انو الكلام دا ما من قلبك 

افريكانو دا خلي ليهو قنوان بتعرف كيف:bluegrab:



تلج مبالغة

انتو
الله يديني خيركم
ناس المديده الحاره
دايرين تشبكوني مع قنوان
غايتو الشافني جيتكم ملكي ماكضب
*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

تلج مبالغة

انتو
الله يديني خيركم
ناس المديده الحاره
دايرين تشبكوني مع قنوان
غايتو الشافني جيتكم ملكي ماكضب



هدي بالك ياشيهنا
والله العظيم الكلام دا مابجي بعدين يرضيك تديني أستريت أمشي لي اية تقولي مالك بقيت تشبه أفريكانو هاها هااااااااي:blb6:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مساء الخير
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

مساء الخير





أستـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذ

*

----------


## جواندي

*الراكوبة دي خلا يا هوبة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*أحد المواقف : 
في ماليزيا أول يوم نزلتا الشارع كنتا بشرب في كوفي من ستار بوكس وبعديها رميتا في الشارع تلب لي عسكري من الموطر طوالي وقطعني ليك ايصال 87 رنغت غريب ال34 جنية 
وقال لي اسمك نزل في الداتا بيز لو كررتها العقوبة بتصل للسجن ومن اليوم داك اخوكم بقى اي حاجة يختا في جيبو لامن يلاقي سلة الوسخ

اوالغريبة انو لمن جيت السودان كنتا اسبوعين عامل نفس الحركة ما برمي وسخ في الشارع لحدي ما فكت ورجعتا تاني
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الواحد لو زهجان ومالي من النت والتلفزيون من اي اي اي حاجة اعمل شنو
الصاحين والمصبحنها
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

الواحد لو زهجان ومالي من النت والتلفزيون من اي اي اي حاجة اعمل شنو
الصاحين والمصبحنها



 عليك بالصلاة فانها تذهب الملل
*

----------


## تينا

*والاستعفار والصلاه علي النبي (ص)
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*المواقف الحرجة والطريفة كثيرة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامين بكرى
					

المواقف الحرجة والطريفة كثيرة



خش يا الامين وحدثنا
                        	*

----------

